# 2013 Handicap challenge.....



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

same as PYB really, lets see who can knock the biggest percentage off their handicap next year. 

its fair across every handicap range as its done by a percentage.

for example me off 22 (awkward bloody number) if I went down to 18 which is my target it would be a 20% ish decrease


so we have 102 upto date

heres a link to the spreadsheet (read only folks)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgafklkXWUBbdFF6Vklaam4ydXBoN2JuQVA4UC0xX1E&usp=sharing


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 13, 2012)

where do I bet on Fish?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

no bets, just bragging rights :rofl:

I will keep a spreadsheet for it. I may even donate a prize to the most impressive, albeit something crap :ears:


----------



## JustOne (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm going to bet on Virtuocity... and he better bloody well come through with the goods!!!! :clap:


What do I win?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			same as PYB really, lets see who can knock the biggest percentage off their handicap next year. 

its fair across every handicap range as its done by a percentage.

for example me off 22 (awkward bloody number) if I went down to 18 which is my target it would be a 20% ish decrease

what ya reckon?
		
Click to expand...



What about byb.... Buy your best, this year you have had at least 22 drunken eBay purchases, you need to increase that number


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm up for this! Finished this season on 19.1 was still off 28 in June!

Aiming to get down to 14 next year!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'm going to bet on Virtuocity... and he better bloody well come through with the goods!!!! :clap:


What do I win?
		
Click to expand...

there you go - we've just been told no betting on this thread.......maybe we should start a new one?

I'll bet on Fish v Virtuosity any day (well most...)


----------



## Scouser (Nov 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			for example me off 22 (awkward bloody number) if I went down to 18 which is my target it would be a 20% ish decrease

what ya reckon?
		
Click to expand...

11 and a 50% cut would have been easier 

thats what I reckon


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

so Pippo that would be 26.1% (google is great for misc tools lol)


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

Scouser said:



			11 and a 50% cut would have been easier 

thats what I reckon 

Click to expand...

11 my arse lol

more likely back to 28


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2012)

Ill throw Philly169 into the mix. I played with him at Gainsborough and that H/c is so artificially high it like its been smoking AstroTurf. A good putting lesson will see it drop through the floor.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			11 my arse lol

more likely back to 28
		
Click to expand...

For the working out Gibbo the working out not the reality :ears:


----------



## Gazboy (Nov 13, 2012)

Still at 28 and to be perfectly honest I'll be happy with a 27 by NYE 2013.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

Scouser said:



			For the working out Gibbo the working out not the reality :ears:[/QUOTE

I thought 18 would ok to work out, nah!

ok so 11 would be 50% for me, that will do
		
Click to expand...


----------



## adiemel (Nov 13, 2012)

My first goal next year is to actually get an official handicap, then i would like to get to a level were i can get out on forum meets.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

adiemel, there is no level for forum meets. I went to Beau Desert with 4 rounds under my belt and no official h/c!

Birdied the 1st the rest was pants HAHA :blah:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mathematically this favours the low handicap player, however who cares count me in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2012)

10.1 starting and the aim is only 9.4 and single figures. Not going to win any prizes with that. If I can clear my mind of the short game demons then I guess 8 is doable but I'll settle for grooving the one plane swing, not tinkering and getting a short game.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Mathematically this favours the low handicap player, however who cares count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Target?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

thats a 6.91 reduction homer, dont forget its based on actual reduction so you may surprise us all :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2012)

Go on then. Currently off 11.4.... Target 7.4....  Boom, now that's ambitious.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Nov 13, 2012)

Im up for this. Currently off 23.3 aim for next year is 16/17


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Target?
		
Click to expand...

Oh er guvnor!!  10.7 now, therefore target has to be at 9.4 you can do the math.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 13, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Mathematically this favours the low handicap player, however who cares count me in.
		
Click to expand...

But if a Cat4 comes down by 0.4 per shot below CSS, and a Cat1 by 0.1...


----------



## Slicer30 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Idea - I put a stake in the ground last year to get to 14 from 20 and it does help your motivation.

This year I am aiming for 10.4!  So a 28% reduction.

Gonna be a challenge, but I fancy I can do it.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			But if a Cat4 comes down by 0.4 per shot below CSS, and a Cat1 by 0.1...
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i thought too. Surely if anything it slightly favours the higher handicap?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

not really Hobbit, 1 shot for someone off 5 is 20% thats the same as 4.16 shots for a 28 h/c

yes there may be the odd flyer, ok I went from 28 to 21... (very harsh btw) but thats still on 25%

surely its a good measure though?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 13, 2012)

Go on then... currently 24.3, let's see how much I can improve.

 In all likelyhood, not much :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			not really Hobbit, 1 shot for someone off 5 is 20% thats the same as 4.16 shots for a 28 h/c

yes there may be the odd flyer, ok I went from 28 to 21... (very harsh btw) but thats still on 25%

surely its a good measure though?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think theres much in it if its worked as a percentage. I believe getting from 5 to 4 would be harder than getting from 28 to 21 though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pick a figure, doesnt matter if you reach it or not but you got to have something to aim for


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			But if a Cat4 comes down by 0.4 per shot below CSS, and a Cat1 by 0.1...
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so if a Cat 4 at 28 handicap shoots 5 rounds at one shot below CSS in theory he gets cut 5 x 0.4 = 2 shots therefore around 7%

If a cat 1 at 5 handicap shoots the same 5 rounds at one shot below CSS he also gets cut 5 x 0.1 = .5 shot or 10%


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

why would it? Not all 20+ handicappers can hit the teen's but a lot of 5 h/c can go lower as they musst have a decent game already to get to 5, its all relative really.

Its more a case of having something measurable on the forum as a community & a bit of fun above all else:whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd put my name down for it if it was who can go *UP* the most.... want to try and win some board comps in 2014 :mmm:


----------



## JPH (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm hoping just to get an official handicap next year as not a member of a club as yet , put my scores into golfshake and It came up 
with 27.3 , once I get an official handicap next year I'm certainly hoping I can slice a few shots off it at least before the year


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Ok, so if a Cat 4 at 28 handicap shoots 5 rounds at one shot below CSS in theory he gets cut 5 x 0.4 = 2 shots therefore around 7%

If a cat 1 at 5 handicap shoots the same 5 rounds at one shot below CSS he also gets cut 5 x 0.1 = .5 shot or 10%
		
Click to expand...

Its a smaller buffer zone though for CAT 1 therefore more likely to rise?

I dont think theres much in it overall precentage wise but slightly favours higher imo.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Pick a figure, doesnt matter if you reach it or not but you got to have something to aim for
		
Click to expand...

18 for me then.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

My current handicap is 18.8 and my target for next year is 12. Thats about 36% if my brain is working ok . Big ask but if you dont aim big and all that!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

spot on Birchy, was looking at the wrong one, 36.17... top of the class


----------



## Bucket92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Currently at 24, going to aim for 16. Think I can do that :whoo:


----------



## philly169 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pippo_T said:



			I'm up for this! Finished this season on 19.1 was still off 28 in June!

Aiming to get down to 14 next year!!
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me, going from 18.9 to 14 next year


----------



## DelB (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm going to aim for 14. Would love to say 13, but having managed to drop four shots this season, I'm not sure I can do that amount again next season.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 13, 2012)

18 for me, honestly believe I can do it too.


----------



## richy (Nov 13, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			18 for me, honestly believe I can do it too.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you don't play in comps you won't


----------



## grizzler (Nov 13, 2012)

Wanna get down to, and stay at 10 next year!! Nearly got to 11 in the autumn there then the wheels came off!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

[TABLE="width: 586"]
[TR]
[TD]Forum Name[/TD]
[TD]2012 Handicap[/TD]
[TD]Target[/TD]
[TD]Projected difference%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Birchy[/TD]
[TD]18.8[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]36.17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bluewolf[/TD]
[TD]11.4[/TD]
[TD]7.4[/TD]
[TD]35[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bucket 92[/TD]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]33.33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]DeanoBillquay[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]33.33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fraz[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]33.33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Essex Stu[/TD]
[TD]23.3[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]31[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pippo[/TD]
[TD]19.1[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]26.1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Philly[/TD]
[TD]18.9[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]25.92[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Grizzler[/TD]
[TD]12.6[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]20.63[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]DelB[/TD]
[TD]16.9[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]17.15[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BB0[/TD]
[TD]21.6[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]16.66[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]JPH[/TD]
[TD]27.3[/TD]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]15.75[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Arnoldarmchewer[/TD]
[TD]10.7[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]12.7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Homer[/TD]
[TD]10.1[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]6.93[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Strangely Brown[/TD]
[TD]24.3[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Fraz (Nov 13, 2012)

Put me down for 12 please!


----------



## JPH (Nov 13, 2012)

Id better set a target then 

23 Seems reasonable


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll have a go, I want to get under 20, which I reckon if I can sharpen up my short game over the winter is possible.


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll have some of this..........

15.1-------->11


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2012)

Can I play :mmm:

11.3 now, only target I can give myself is 9.4


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2012)

Assuming I get through to 2013 without going up I'm going to say 5.4 down to 4.7 - that'll be my lowest ever.
If I do go up to 6 then it'll be 6 down to 5 again!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am doing as proper percentages but may round up/down accordingly 

the majority are 20%+ - ambitious? greedy? dodgy handicaps


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 13, 2012)

Would love to say single figures, but think it's too much in one year.
Would be happy getting down to 11 (just hope I don't go up !!)


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2012)

14 is achievable for me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 13, 2012)

Ill be aiming for a 5 shot cut, which although its a lot initially I think a few good knocks will help me there.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok then, I'll play. 

It's a big ask but I reckon I've got to shoot for Cat 1 next year! 

So that's 7.4 -> 5.4

Admittedly, I'm crossing everything for a cut in the annual review which would help!


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2012)

Single figures for me, 9.4 would be great.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 13, 2012)

17 is the target for me!


----------



## granters (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in assuming I can get playing more.

5.2-3.4. Got it in me,played 8 counters this year and buffered 6 times. At best I managed 2 games a month due to work mainly. Comfortably playing to handicap so confident if I can get out more I'll get down.

Good idea for a thread,nice to have a communal target


----------



## JustOne (Nov 13, 2012)

richart said:



			14 is achievable for me.
		
Click to expand...

That's a lot of 0.1's but I reckon you can do it! :lol:


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm, I have a fan 

My target will be 14 by this time next year from 23 now.

That might sound over ambitious but I am already cut in most sweeps I play in, the lowest being 16 and I still come in and take the spoils.

Made all my mistakes and tried too hard this year but now with that foundation and knowledge behind me 14 is more than achievable as I have shot 84's & 85's around KGC lately which I think is a good test of golf for anyone. Admit I haven't done it with a card in my hand which everyone is surprised at, but it coming.....


----------



## JustOne (Nov 13, 2012)

Fish said:



			My target will be 14 by this time next year from 23 now.

That might sound over ambitious but I am already cut in most sweeps I play in, the lowest being 16 and I still come in and take the spoils.
		
Click to expand...

Did you mention that before Blackmoor?


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Did you mention that before Blackmoor? 

Click to expand...

To be fair, it was only just coming together at that point after a very frustrating summer which Rick new. He was aware how hard I was working at it, which he actually commented on when announcing my name at Blackmoor.

I got cut another 2 shots last Thursday for winning the 9 hole sweep with 23 points and last Saturday in our first winter league match I got 6 gross pars and a birdie (par 4) and although I ran out of time for doing it in medals, its been muted I may get an end of year revision!

If not then as long as I can put in a couple of good below par medals early doors I should get some serious ESR cuts, hopefully.

I'm pleased with what I have done with only 18 months under my belt but I know the mistakes I made this year so I'm really looking forward to 2013.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Nov 14, 2012)

Not something I've thought of previously but ill go for a target of 16 down to 14. Not particularly ambitious maybe but ill be happy with any sort of reduction.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2012)

rude not to join in (albeit I said I wasnt setting a handicap target for next year), currently 6.8 target 5.4


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently moving in the same direction as G1BBO, but I'll join in.

Today's h/c 21.5


Target 20.4


----------



## rickg (Nov 14, 2012)

Current 5.8........target 4.8


----------



## sajkox (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't have official hcp but my scores strongly suggest I'll start with max so 28.
I'm quite confident I can reach 20 next year so to keep the goal difficult I'm going for 18 (36% is it ?)

gl all


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Nov 14, 2012)

In in if that's ok. I'm currently 17.8 but aim to get down to 12 next year. New home course and no internal OB's! Reachable birdieable par 5,s! And great greens! Can't wait for march!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 14, 2012)

No official handicap as yet, but using my Golfshake one I'm aiming to get it below 20... I'll get a proper handicap next season.


----------



## Twire (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm 13.0 now, would like to get to 10.4 by the end of 2013


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 14, 2012)

Just to join in the fun I do have a target for next year 5.4. Maybe a bit ambitious seeing as I am currently off 10.5. But been there before and going to get back there this year.....:whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2012)

My target is 12, so a 30% change.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

upto date list in over ambitious order 

[TABLE="width: 560"]
[TR]
[TD]Forum Name[/TD]
[TD]2012 Handicap[/TD]
[TD]Target[/TD]
[TD]Projected difference%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MadAdey[/TD]
[TD]10.5[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]49[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]39[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Granters[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]3.4[/TD]
[TD]37[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Birchy[/TD]
[TD]18.8[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]36[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sajkox[/TD]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]36[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bluewolf[/TD]
[TD]11.4[/TD]
[TD]7.4[/TD]
[TD]35[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bucket 92[/TD]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]DeanoBillquay[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fraz[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bobmysterkymer[/TD]
[TD]17.8-[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Essex Stu[/TD]
[TD]23.3[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]31[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Sainthacker[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]30[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]17.5[/TD]
[TD]12.5[/TD]
[TD]29[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Valentino[/TD]
[TD]15.1[/TD]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fairwaydodger[/TD]
[TD]7.4[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pippo[/TD]
[TD]19.1[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]26[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Philly[/TD]
[TD]18.9[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]26[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]snaphookwedge[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]22[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Grizzler[/TD]
[TD]12.6[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]21[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]fundy[/TD]
[TD]6.8[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]21[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]10.4[/TD]
[TD]20[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Canary_Yellow[/TD]
[TD]20.7[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]5.8[/TD]
[TD]4.8[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]DelB[/TD]
[TD]16.9[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]BrizoH71[/TD]
[TD]24.1[/TD]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]11.3[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BB0[/TD]
[TD]21.6[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]JPH[/TD]
[TD]27.3[/TD]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Gregbwfc[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]15[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Imurg[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]4.7[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Arnoldarmchewer[/TD]
[TD]10.7[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Airlie_Andy[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Homer[/TD]
[TD]10.1[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]21.5[/TD]
[TD]20.4[/TD]
[TD]5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Strangely Brown[/TD]
[TD]24.3[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2012)

Going to join the fun, currently gone up to 10.6, want to get to single figures again so target 9.4. Hardly a massive cut but after a poor year with only 1 0.2 cut and 3/4 buffers anything downwards is good news!


----------



## One Planer (Nov 14, 2012)

Starting at 16.7 next year I have set myself no goals!!

If I finish the season higher/lower I don't really care. I want to enjoy my golf and forget about scoring for a while.

However. To answer the OP. If I finish the 2013 season on 15 or better I'll be happy :thup:


----------



## the hammer (Nov 14, 2012)

Off 18.4 now, gonna go for 14. thanks!!!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in.

Didn't make my target this year of 16 (1 qualifier left!!) but I am up for a push towards it next year.

I like the approach of % loss as all can compete although I disagree that it favours the low H/C comments above..

By the way is it by a date next year or the lowest you get to ....errm I have a habit of going low then getting a few 0.1's back each medal.

Currently 18.3 target next year 15


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			upto date list in over ambitious order 

[TABLE="width: 560"]
[TR]
[TD]Forum Name[/TD]
[TD]2012 Handicap[/TD]
[TD]Target[/TD]
[TD]Projected difference%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MadAdey[/TD]
[TD]10.5[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]49[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]39[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Granters[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]3.4[/TD]
[TD]37[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Birchy[/TD]
[TD]18.8[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]36[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sajkox[/TD]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]36[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bluewolf[/TD]
[TD]11.4[/TD]
[TD]7.4[/TD]
[TD]35[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bucket 92[/TD]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]DeanoBillquay[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fraz[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bobmysterkymer[/TD]
[TD]17.8-[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Essex Stu[/TD]
[TD]23.3[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]31[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Sainthacker[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]30[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Stuart_C[/TD]
[TD]17.5[/TD]
[TD]12.5[/TD]
[TD]29[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Valentino[/TD]
[TD]15.1[/TD]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fairwaydodger[/TD]
[TD]7.4[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pippo[/TD]
[TD]19.1[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]26[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Philly[/TD]
[TD]18.9[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]26[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]snaphookwedge[/TD]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]22[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Grizzler[/TD]
[TD]12.6[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]21[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]fundy[/TD]
[TD]6.8[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]21[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]10.4[/TD]
[TD]20[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Canary_Yellow[/TD]
[TD]20.7[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]5.8[/TD]
[TD]4.8[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]DelB[/TD]
[TD]16.9[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]BrizoH71[/TD]
[TD]24.1[/TD]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]11.3[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BB0[/TD]
[TD]21.6[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]JPH[/TD]
[TD]27.3[/TD]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Gregbwfc[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]15[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Imurg[/TD]
[TD]5.4[/TD]
[TD]4.7[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Arnoldarmchewer[/TD]
[TD]10.7[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Airlie_Andy[/TD]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]13[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Homer[/TD]
[TD]10.1[/TD]
[TD]9.4[/TD]
[TD]7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]21.5[/TD]
[TD]20.4[/TD]
[TD]5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Strangely Brown[/TD]
[TD]24.3[/TD]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Not wishing to put a spanner in the works but how can you have a handicap starting point for guys that dont have handicaps and are not members of a club?


----------



## Lump (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently off 8, my target for next year is 6.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

Patricks, I was using their online tracker one, it can be amended after all this isnt CONGU approved :ears:. 

its more a bit of forum fun and a target for each individual next year whether that is achievable or not.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm up for it as will be back in UK ( border guards permitting ) mid February.
Current handicap is 5.0 would like to get down to 4, but as we're in summer and I'm finishing work at Christmas have a chance. will be interested to see what mine will be at which ever club I join, Staffordshire area


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2012)

Okey dokey. Great idea Gibbo. I'm in and my target is 18 and I'm off 25.1 now. Can I assume it starts now and finishes November next year? Bring it on!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was going to say 31/10/2013 as a finishing date as a lot of clubs go winter tee's/greens etc by then.

Can probably do mid season round up aswell with progress so far and to go. Will sort out my spreadsheet proper later with a few formulas etc... I like messing with excel lol


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Patricks, I was using their online tracker one, it can be amended after all this isnt CONGU approved :ears:. 

its more a bit of forum fun and a target for each individual next year whether that is achievable or not.
		
Click to expand...

The only downside to the online tracker h/caps v congu is the online ones are adjusted every round and not just qualifiers but for fun it will I tree sting to see how we all fare.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I was going to say 31/10/2013 as a finishing date as a lot of clubs go winter tee's/greens etc by then.

Can probably do mid season round up aswell with progress so far and to go. Will sort out my spreadsheet proper later with a few formulas etc... I like messing with excel lol
		
Click to expand...

I hope you've sorted out a 36 hole extravaganza at Sunningdale for the top 8


----------



## JPH (Nov 14, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Not wishing to put a spanner in the works but how can you have a handicap starting point for guys that dont have handicaps and are not members of a club?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't going to put my name down because I don't have an official handicap and knew some bright spark would point that out  , but it's
 just for fun  , your not really a spanner in the works , more of a stick in the mud


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to get very (overly) obsessed with my handicap and I am actually trying to wean myself off that. My aim now is to play well and enjoy it and try not to get obsessed with buffer zones, CSS, .1s, etc.

However a leopard doesn't easily change it's spots. In truth I'd love to get back to 10 (11.7 curently) and most people I play with think that would be a fair reflection of my game. I think it's certainly do-able if I can putt and chip a bit more consistently. So put me down for 10.0.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2012)

Put me down for this Gibbo. Finished the season on 8.9, aiming for 7.0 next year.  
Is it just me or does anyone else struggle to get a cut before July?.. I'm a slow starter.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 14, 2012)

I will drop 10 strokes to 18 in 2013.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 14, 2012)

Rude not to have a go! 

4.9 currently but we're still qualifying - hopefully down to 4.0


----------



## Keeno (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a newbie here but I'll throw my name in the hat too.

Currently @5.5 target is 5.0  Might not sound much of a drop but I know its going to be tough.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2012)

7.1 will aim for 5.something


----------



## Pro Zach (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm currently off 17 but I hope to get to 19 or 20 in early season to increase my chances of winning more lucrative comps in the summer.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Pro Zach said:



			I'm currently off 17 but I hope to get to 19 or 20 in early season to increase my chances of winning more lucrative comps in the summer.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but  if you are serious ........... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO this....


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2012)

19.4 at the moment would love to get down to Cat 2 but I think 14 is a bit more realistic.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Pro Zach said:



			I'm currently off 17 but I hope to get to 19 or 20 in early season to increase my chances of winning more lucrative comps in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I truly hope this is a wind up :sbox:


----------



## Snelly (Nov 14, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Not wishing to put a spanner in the works but how can you have a handicap starting point for guys that dont have handicaps and are not members of a club?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't have an official handicap then theoretically, you should play off scratch I believe.   Happy to be corrected on this.  Just what I am reguarly told.  By opponents in "friendly" games usually. 

I would gladly sign up for this if I had a starting point but I only have 2 unofficial society handicaps which are 2 and 3.  I will say I am 3 now and have a target of a) joining a golf club and b) getting down to 2 so  a 33% drop!


----------



## DaveyG (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha love Pro Zachs comment, will have people jumping from roofs on here!

Im off 22. I have always said I will be happy if I can play off 18 but I am going to stick it out there and say 16.

Big ask... but worth a punt


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 14, 2012)

Hat in ring. Currently 18.5 would  targeting 16.0 for next season.


----------



## drutz (Nov 14, 2012)

Well would be playing off 28, though only once got close to playing this this year but my target will be to get to an average round of 24 to that's 20% anything over that by the end of next year is a bonus to me.


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 14, 2012)

Good thread this, GIBBO

Currently off 11.8, I'll be delighted to get to single figures but if I'm honest, I want to get to 8, so put me down for 8.4.  Ambitious, but what's the worst that can happen...?


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently 5.1 and would look for 3.0.

I think its qute achievable if my Physio would hurry up and fix my shoulder and give me permission to swing a club again! I Haven't done a qualifier since September!


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently off 16.7, just made my target this year. Target is 14. Another 3 shots off think this is possible if I can work on my short game and get my driver more consistant.


----------



## Fader (Nov 14, 2012)

Good thread, currently 8.1 and looking to get to cat 1, so put me down for 5.1 then sit back and watch me fail miserably but will give it a damn good try.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 14, 2012)

Ill start the year on 2.4. Will aim for 2.0, but if I don't move at all (up or down) I'll be delighted


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting thread!

I will be starting off at 19.8 and would really like to be anything sub 15......


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Sorry but  if you are serious ........... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO this....
		
Click to expand...

Got to be a fishing expedition.

This is the guy that argues AGAINST having handicaps at all iirc.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice one Gibbo, currently 12 will get to 8.5.

Thanks


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 14, 2012)

Up for this g1bbo.
Possible new job in the offing, weekends off, so comps back on the radar.
current 28, target 14 :rofl:, ambitious i know, but thats me average over me last 6 rounds, something seams to have clicked :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Got to be a fishing expedition.

This is the guy that argues AGAINST having handicaps at all iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so because the likes of this are alive & well in my club .. can not get my head around it..


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

2012 has seen me rise from 5.2 to 6.2 - and there's qualifiers still to play.

My ambition is to get back to 5 by April 2013, and kick on to 4 by the end of 2013.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

Pro Zach said:



			I'm currently off 17 but I hope to get to 19 or 20 in early season to increase my chances of winning more lucrative comps in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha

Go for it... get to 22 and you'll win even more... friends??

Brilliant


----------



## wookie (Nov 14, 2012)

Wast going to set a target for next year after being disappointed with not getting down to 18 from 23 this year (currently 20.3) but I suppose if I had to then it would be 15.

Bonus is that we have 3 stablefords just announced for this side of Christmas so got a few chances before the years out for a start on it.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Hope so because the likes of this are alive & well in my club .. can not get my head around it..
		
Click to expand...

Nexy years Trilby tour winner


----------



## ForeRighty (Nov 14, 2012)

I am aiming high and looking for a 9.4 handicap in 2013.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

haha, when I posted this I hadnt realised how many would have a go, will update all the newest later tonight.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			haha, when I posted this I hadnt realised how many would have a go, will update all the newest later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Your gonna need a big spread sheet lol


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

lol it might end up as an Access database (scratch that cos I hate access haha)


----------



## gjbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently of 12.7 would like to get down to 10 did get down to 11.5 this Season but couldn't stay there.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

interesting, just done the quick averages based on the 1st 35 members...

[TABLE="width: 560"]
[TR]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 257"][/TD]
   [TD="class: xl69, width: 96"][/TD]
   [TD="class: xl69, width: 96"][/TD]
   [TD="class: xl68, width: 111"][/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE="width: 303"]
[TR]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 96"]2012   Handicap[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 96"]Target[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl68, width: 111"]Projected difference%[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE="width: 303"]
[TR]
   [TD="class: xl68, width: 96"]16.7[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl68, width: 96"]12.5[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 111"]-24%
[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Grumps (Nov 14, 2012)

I went from 19.3 down to 16.4. This year.   So I'll set a target of 13 for next year


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 14, 2012)

Personally hoping to get to 18 in 2013 but will be happy with anything that resembles a cut.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd like to join in. My current handicap is 4.9 and my target is to get down to 4.0.


----------



## tadhgryan (Nov 14, 2012)

`starting on 11.6 
is 6 possible ?  well wait and see


----------



## macca64 (Nov 14, 2012)

Off 18,would like to get to 14 next year,


----------



## Cmansdad (Nov 14, 2012)

Seeing as everyone else is having a go, 13.7 now target 9.9


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

66 entries so far, pretty damn good

Lowest h/c - Robobum 2.4
Highest - loads on 28
Average h/c - 15.3
Average expected 2013 h/c - 11.5 (24% drop)
Most ambitious - walshawwhippet with a 50% change
Least ambitious - Full_Throttle with a 5% change

soz for the stats overload as I know in reality these all mean sod all lol


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			66 entries so far, pretty damn good

Lowest h/c - Robobum 2.4
Highest - loads on 28
Average h/c - 15.3
Average expected 2013 h/c - 11.5 (24% drop)
Most ambitious - walshawwhippet with a 50% change
Least ambitious - Full_Throttle with a 5% change

soz for the stats overload as I know in reality these all mean sod all lol
		
Click to expand...

 I love the way you've just subtly labelled Full-Throttle as a workshy layabout with no drive...


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 14, 2012)

nah I think Rob is just being cagey


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 15, 2012)

G1BBO, you and Tiger both know my target, I just don't want the whole forum to see it and then give me hell should I not achieve it..lol


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not having a handicap target next year as I missed it by a country mile this year. All I'm going to do is enjoy my golf for a year. 
I also noticed that even with all the top notch gear, top coaches, health and fitness coaching that only one of the PYB guys actually managed to hit their target. So with that in mind I will be quiet happy with any drop I get, any low score I get as long as I have gone out, played as well as I can on that day and enjoyed my game and the company.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 15, 2012)

Well may as well join in! current 26.4 and aiming for 18 (again).


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			G1BBO, you and Tiger both know my target, I just don't want the whole forum to see it and then give me hell should I not achieve it..lol
		
Click to expand...

Under promise and over deliver eh Rob


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 15, 2012)

Aiming for 12 and hoping for better next year


----------



## Rooter (Nov 15, 2012)

19 to 14 for me. no idea what that is in % terms. brain no worky today.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 15, 2012)

That's the plan, but you never know what will happen on the downswing


----------



## Pro Zach (Nov 15, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Got to be a fishing expedition.

This is the guy that argues AGAINST having handicaps at all iirc.
		
Click to expand...

This was an argument against the handicap system.

For clarity, I'm currently off 17 and hope to get to 11 next year.

But it would be a lot easier if we didn't 'compete' using handicaps!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldnt play any comps if we were all off scratch! It would be the same golfers winning every week

adeed to the list, thats 70 in total now folks :cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 15, 2012)

so here is the latest forum averages... quite an ambitious average reduction of a 1/4 off h/c


[TABLE]
[TR]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 96"]2012   Handicap[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 96"]Target[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl68, width: 111"]Projected difference%[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]
[TABLE]
[TR]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 96"]15.6[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl67, width: 96"]11.6[/TD]
   [TD="class: xl68, width: 111"]-25%[/TD]
 [/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 15, 2012)

Right, I'm up for this.

Current 4.3

Aim 3.4


----------



## Siren (Nov 16, 2012)

Current = 26.4
Aim = 18


----------



## bernix (Nov 16, 2012)

this year my cut was from 11.1 to 11.0 - a measly 1%, not what i was hoping for. let's set a goal for next year: 10.3 - over here we have slope rating in effect and i need 10.3 to play off 9 at my home course (from club tees)


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in too, currently sitting at 19.7 would like to get to 15.


----------



## StevenD (Nov 16, 2012)

Currently 16.3, my target is 9.4


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll belatedly throw my hat into this ring as well. G1bbo, my handicap has followed a similar path to yours, off 28 a year ago, one or two small cuts followed by being slashed from 26 to 21 after a great round. Now off 22.0, I'd like to get to the stage where I no longer get a shot on every hole, so target for the year is 17.4


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

all added, any more for anymore?


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm gonna revise mine down to scratch now I have my miura


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 17, 2012)

you can be as ambitious as you want Dean


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 17, 2012)

Ill stick to 18 ta

Then reward myself with more wedges


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll join in to Gibbo, currently 11.2 and target of 9.4


----------



## TriggerTech (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in gibbo 
26 target 19.4
Cheers


----------



## drs1878 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll throw my ball in ......... 19.5 (20) aim to get to 15.4 (15)!!!!!


----------



## Siren (Nov 18, 2012)

I got dropped yesterday after our delayed monthly medal.

Now 23.9 Aim is still 18


----------



## Junior (Nov 18, 2012)

10.7 and would be happy as a pig in muck to get to 8 next year.  I only get to play circa 10 qualifiers a season so its a tough ask.  I really need to improve my driving and chipping to get close.


----------



## Justman (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll go for a bit of this. Got my 1st handicap last week, 28. 22 would be nice by end of next year.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 19, 2012)

If I get a club membership this coming year my target is 8, should be achievable. I can hack around a local par 3 in 4-8 over gross for 18 holes week in week out... Just have to play like that with a card in my hand on a proper course again!

I don't know if its an advantage or not but I will probably have to submit 3 cards at my new club... we shall just have to see!


----------



## Slicer30 (Nov 19, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			all added, any more for anymore?
		
Click to expand...

G1BB0 - think you missed mine at the start of the thread- 14.3- > 10.4


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine is quite simple.
Continue to play for fun without a handicap.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 19, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mine is quite simple.
Continue to play for fun without a handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Best target, helps if your scratch


----------



## JustOne (Nov 19, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mine is quite simple.
Continue to play for fun without a handicap.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about 'without a handicap' but I'll continue to just play and not care what my h/cap is, that's what I've done all along, it is what it is. Not much point in worrying what it is if you can't be bothered to even go to the practice ground.



I'd like to know how all these people planning to get better are going to do it.... hit and hope?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 19, 2012)

nowt wrong with hit and hope James, it actually works better than when I think about it


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'd like to know how all these people planning to get better are going to do it.... hit and hope?
		
Click to expand...

For me it will be a shot game lesson  (1st lesson ever)  as IMO i miss too many greens  from good positions 150 to 80 out  ..
Secondly ive been working on my ball striking in general (last 4/5 weeks) so hopefuly a combination of the 2 will push me lower ..


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 19, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'd like to know how all these people planning to get better are going to do it....
		
Click to expand...

Some answers on Tiger's thread here

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?47633-The-2013-Handicap-Challenge-methodology...


----------



## Region3 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wasn't going to bother but what the heck, stick me down please Gibbo.

Current - 6

5 doesn't seem like enough and 3 is pushing it so I'll have a go at 4.


----------



## craig26 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well if his is still going will throw my hat in the ring to get from 28 to 20 by this time next year


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 20, 2012)

added chaps.

I reckon an update around end of March once comps are back underway unless anyone has a major drop over the winter then I can amend accordingly if required :thup:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 20, 2012)

JustOne said:



			hit and hope?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much


----------



## Hooper (Nov 20, 2012)

Current = 9.2
Target = 7.4

Thanks G1BBO


----------



## Swinger (Nov 20, 2012)

Not been one for setting proper targets but do plan on hitting the practise ground this winter and next year after a long absence from their. 

Even having drifted from 1.8 to 2.5 in the last couple of months I fancy getting to +1 (+1.0) next year. Bit of a work to do but I'm gonna try and give it a go. More so just to throw all your figures off Gibbo!!


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Not been one for setting proper targets but do plan on hitting the practise ground this winter and next year after a long absence from their. 

Even having drifted from 1.8 to 2.5 in the last couple of months I fancy getting to +1 (+1.0) next year. Bit of a work to do but I'm gonna try and give it a go. More so just to throw all your figures off Gibbo!!
		
Click to expand...

 You do realise they are predicting the coldest winter for 100 years. Lure of the pub, lure of the practise ground, I wonder which one will win.:mmm:


----------



## Swinger (Nov 20, 2012)

richart said:



			You do realise they are predicting the coldest winter for 100 years. Lure of the pub, lure of the practise ground, I wonder which one will win.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It has been a one sided battle for years. History may well repeat itself!!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Not been one for setting proper targets but do plan on hitting the practise ground this winter and next year after a long absence from their. 

Even having drifted from 1.8 to 2.5 in the last couple of months I fancy getting to +1 (+1.0) next year. Bit of a work to do but I'm gonna try and give it a go. More so just to throw all your figures off Gibbo!!
		
Click to expand...

-3 to +1 

Is that a 133% reduction?

We need a Scr hc aiming for +1 to give Gibbo's spreadsheet a #DIV/0! :rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

just bumping this back up as we have a fair few new members. Spreadsheet gonna get a revamp and dont worry Gary, my excel skills can handle any conundrum you lot try and trip me up with


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it too late to join in?
If ok, then 20.8 down to 17.


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've set myself a really hard challenge for 2013. I'm just going to have fun. I don't care about HC changes, I don't care about scores and I don't care if I win or lose I just want to enjoy playing again without the added stress of unobtainable challenges.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 5, 2013)

I bet on me, as I'm yet to have a handicap so ill start at 28 and should be able to get to 20 so that's like...a percentage or something


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 5, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			I bet on me, as I'm yet to have a handicap so ill start at 28 and should be able to get to 20 so that's like...a percentage or something
		
Click to expand...


Not necessarily.


----------



## Fader (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't remember what I set as a target on here without trawling through the posts, so I'll take whats in my sig as my goal for this one.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			just bumping this back up as we have a fair few new members. Spreadsheet gonna get a revamp and dont worry Gary, my excel skills can handle any conundrum you lot try and trip me up with 

Click to expand...

When the spreadsheet is done, can you post it here?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Very late to the party on this but can I put mine down.
Realistically I'm hoping to drop from 9.5 to 7.0 this year. 
Will be disappointed if I don't manage it.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2013)

aim is to remain in single figures around my new club (joining lee park very soon).   ill have to learn to cope with new greens and also where is save to miss. 

im sure there will be a few low rounds in there! should drop a shot or two as i believe my short game is still getting better!  its just a matter of keeping myself in play off the tee.


----------



## mchivers (Feb 5, 2013)

twisted my arm on this one.

24.7 after a one shot end of season cut.

aiming for 20


----------



## Fraz84 (Feb 5, 2013)

Good thread, hope its not too late... 

I'll be more than happy to reach 10.9, currenlty 13.5.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope to reach 12, currently of 15.7


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2013)

richart said:



			You do realise they are predicting the coldest winter for 100 years. Lure of the pub, lure of the practise ground, I wonder which one will win.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...




Swinger said:



			It has been a one sided battle for years. History may well repeat itself!!
		
Click to expand...

So Swinger did history repeat itself??????


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 5, 2013)

count me in if this is still open - going big, 14.6 to 7.3 - no i'm not joking :swing:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			count me in if this is still open - going big, 14.6 to 7.3 - no i'm not joking :swing:
		
Click to expand...



any particular reason why you have aimed so low?   have you turned a corner?   that is a massive drop!  without seeing you play i would say you may have trouble getting that low that quick. 

its one thing saying you can cut out 7 shots but its anyother actually playing to a new handicap over a number of rounds. holes that you used to par for fun that you had a shot on now become holes that you will start to bogey for 1 point.   its a tough battle getting down.

best of luck


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

I will update all the new ones later & post a few stats  (I love stats)


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Room for one more? 
Current 20.2 and aim is 15 (25% drop) which is a (tough) but achievable aim


----------



## jpenno (Feb 5, 2013)

Thought I had previuosly joined in but can't find a post will be joining a club next month and will be first handicap aim is to get to 12 by end of the year


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2013)

jpenno said:



			Thought I had previuosly joined in but can't find a post will be joining a club next month and will be first handicap aim is to get to 12 by end of the year
		
Click to expand...

What do you think your playing to now or what do you declare in social comps?


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 5, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			any particular reason why you have aimed so low?   have you turned a corner?   that is a massive drop!  without seeing you play i would say you may have trouble getting that low that quick. 

its one thing saying you can cut out 7 shots but its anyother actually playing to a new handicap over a number of rounds. holes that you used to par for fun that you had a shot on now become holes that you will start to bogey for 1 point.   its a tough battle getting down.

best of luck 

Click to expand...

there are a variety of reasons i feel that i can drop that low:

1. i started to play much better in summer last year, shooting 80, 81 consistently on casual rounds, but didnt play many tournaments.
2.some major swing faults were fixed during the winter.
3. i am going to sign myself up to the mark wood extreme 6 month learning process -  up to 20 lessons, up to 10 on course lessons, trackman short game the lot.
4. last and finally - my college ends on the 28th of may - and begins on the 20th of september. i live a 5 minute walk away from a golf course - so essentially will be playing/practicing or doing some form of golf nearly every day !

thank you, im hoping to come back to this thread in 11 months time and to be very happy with myself !


----------



## jason6r (Feb 5, 2013)

Any room for a latecomer?

I'm 14.0 at present and will be aiming to get into single figures by end of June, with a further reduction to around 7 by the end of the year.  My ultimate aim is category 1 but I know how difficult that will be and I'm trying to temper optimism with realism.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2013)

Starting the season at 18.2 and want to be 14.0 or lower by the end of the year.

Ambitious? Yes, but I dropped by more last season.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 5, 2013)

Am I allowed a retrospective challenge to get down from 20 to 15 by 9th January?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

of course you are rosecott :thup:


----------



## jpenno (Feb 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			What do you think your playing to now or what do you declare in social comps?
		
Click to expand...

Currentlly playing to around 18 my dad is off 12 and usually wins by a fw shots each roun although I have won last to rounds - he does get to play four times a week though now he's retired

If I can get some consistency then 12 or lower should be attainable


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

heres the list so far from most ambitious to utter wimp (Rob  )

Forum Name	2012 Handicap	Target	Projected difference%
Allylodge	14.6	7.3	-50%
jason6r	14	7	-50%
walshawwhippet	28	14	-50%
MadAdey	10.5	5.4	-49%
StevenD	16.3	9.4	-42%
Mattyboy	5.1	3	-41%
Fish	23	14	-39%
Fader	8.1	5.1	-37%
Granters	5.4	3.4	-37%
Birchy	18.8	12	-36%
sajkox	28	18	-36%
virtuocity	28	18	-36%
Pro Zach	17	11	-35%
Bluewolf	11.4	7.4	-35%
Bucket 92	24	16	-33%
DeanoBillquay	27	18	-33%
Fraz	18	12	-33%
Snelly	3	2	-33%
Bobmysterkymer	17.8	12	-33%
Evesdad	26.4	18	-32%
Siren	26.4	18	-32%
Essex Stu	23.3	16	-31%
Sainthacker	27	19	-30%
bladeplayer	7.1	5	-30%
Scottjd1	12	8.5	-29%
mcbroon	11.8	8.4	-29%
DappaDonDave	28	20	-29%
Stuart_C	17.5	12.5	-29%
Tiger	25.1	18	-28%
louise_a	19.4	14	-28%
Cmansdad	13.7	9.9	-28%
whereditgo	16.6	12	-28%
Slicer30	14.3	10.4	-27%
DaveyG	22	16	-27%
Valentino	15.1	11	-27%
Fairwaydodger	7.4	5.4	-27%
Pippo	19.1	14	-27%
Jimbob.someroo	9.5	7	-26%
Rooter	19	14	-26%
wookie	20.3	15	-26%
Strangely Brown	24.3	18	-26%
Philly	18.9	14	-26%
Idlenorth1	20.2	15	-26%
Lump	8	6	-25%
rosecott	20	15	-25%
Road2ruin	19.8	15	-24%
beck9965	19.7	15	-24%
Jdb2005	15.7	12	-24%
Kellfire	18.2	14	-23%
macca64	18	14	-22%
snaphookwedge	12	9.4	-22%
Qwerty	8.9	7	-21%
gjbike	12.7	10	-21%
Saving Par	4.3	3.4	-21%
Oxfordcomma	22	17.4	-21%
Grumps	16.4	13	-21%
Grizzler	12.6	10	-21%
fundy	6.8	5.4	-21%
ForeRighty	11.8	9.4	-20%
upsidedown	5	4	-20%
Twire	13	10.4	-20%
Hobbit	6.2	5	-19%
Fraz84	13.5	10.9	-19%
mchivers	24.7	20	-19%
cookelad	4.9	4	-18%
Sponge1980	4.9	4	-18%
Backwoodsman	20.8	17	-18%
palindromicbob	22	18	-18%
Canary_Yellow	20.7	17	-18%
rickg	5.8	4.8	-17%
DelB	16.9	14	-17%
BrizoH71	24.1	20	-17%
Crow	11.3	9.4	-17%
G1BB0	21.6	18	-17%
Robobum	2.4	2	-17%
Paperboy	16.7	14	-16%
GreiginFife	11.2	9.4	-16%
JPH	27.3	23	-16%
Gregbwfc	13	11	-15%
MashieNiblick	11.7	10	-15%
drutz	28	24	-14%
zlinuk	18.5	16	-14%
Imurg	5.4	4.7	-13%
Airlie_Andy	16	14	-13%
Arnoldarmchewer	10.7	9.4	-12%
Keeno	5.5	5	-9%
Homer	10.1	9.4	-7%
bernix	11	10.3	-6%
full_throttle	21.5	20.4	-5%

Forum Averages	18.1	13.5	-29%


----------



## Nashy (Feb 5, 2013)

I will be happy if I end the year off 5, if not I won't be.


----------



## beggsy (Feb 5, 2013)

I am aiming for 6.3 from 9.3 a full 3 shots


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like I haven't declared yet! 
Currently 10.6 aim for year 9.4 much the same as last year started at 10 though and went up not down.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 5, 2013)

Count me in please Gibbo.

Everyone I play with says that I should be playing off 18 - so that's my target. Might be tough for me as I don't get out as much as I'd like to, but hey, a challenge is good!

Good luck one and all, and James, show a bit of positivity mate! 

:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2013)

ill go 8.8 to 6.8


----------



## Siren (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for doing this G1BBO, wil be interesting to follow this all year.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

adjusted the averages as hadnt allowed for the new additions, these are for 93 forum members so far

[table="width: 500, class: outer_border, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td]2012 Handicap[/td]
	[td]Target[/td]
	[td]Projected difference%[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]15.8[/td]
	[td]11.7[/td]
	[td]-25%[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 6, 2013)

Play off 22 aiming for 20 with no lessons

If I get lessons aim would be 18


----------



## Region3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I wasn't going to bother but what the heck, stick me down please Gibbo.

Current - 6

5 doesn't seem like enough and 3 is pushing it so I'll have a go at 4. 

Click to expand...

Ahem.....


----------



## sniggy05 (Feb 6, 2013)

Go on then might as well dream as well  ---4.5- to - 3.0


----------



## Jay Gee (Feb 7, 2013)

Just getting back into golf and never had a handicap or played under +28. Taking lessons and aiming for 20 this year, so 28 to 20.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 7, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Target?
		
Click to expand...

9.49999 or below


----------



## miniscadge (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont know if too late but i want to get from 6 to 2


----------



## Hooper (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought I had posted....maybe not.
Considering I played like a complete numpty for all of last year playing to my current handicap of 9.2 is my aim for this year. I only managed it 3-4 times last year. 
Gibbo - put me down for 8.4.

ta


----------



## TheClaw (Feb 7, 2013)

Currently 13.4....target 9.4.


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Feb 7, 2013)

At my new club I'm aiming to go from 18 down to 10 or lower.!


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 7, 2013)

whilst adding an each way bet on miniscadge to go with my main money on Fish I suppose I should declare my own target too.....

having rising to 9.6 I will do everything I can to get back down to 9.4 by the end of the year 

age is against me...


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2013)

will update later folks and post list again in case I am missing any more (apologies Gary)


----------



## nobetterbruv (Feb 7, 2013)

G1BB0: Not deliberately timed to miss your latest update, I'm handing my first card in 3 years in this weekend. Society h'cap/last official = 9.0. 2013 target 7.0.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2013)

nah thats cool, I am happy to add names anytime, until the season is under way. Going to have a play around at the weekend and put a little thing together online, easier for folks to view then


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			whilst adding an each way bet on miniscadge to go with my *main money on Fish* I suppose I should declare my own target too..
		
Click to expand...

You may want to lay that off after Friday, but then again I won the sweep again today


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2013)

bandit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			bandit!!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

How very dare you, 
	View attachment 4486


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 7, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Going to have a play around at the weekend and put a little thing together online, easier for folks to view then
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.  Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Ian_S (Feb 7, 2013)

Suppose I should think up some handicap target. Currently 25 which is really way too high for what I can do. Hoping to get down to at least 18.


----------



## kid2 (Feb 7, 2013)

At the moment im off 14....Im hoping to break into singles before the end of the season.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 7, 2013)

Off 25 hoping to get to the high teens at least this year. Got a huge slice that needs curing first though, can't hit many GIR when your second shot is from the rough, behind a tree or down a rabbit hole


----------



## bozza (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm off 19.3 and i hope to get down to 14 by the end of the year........ or go back up to 20!


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 7, 2013)

Dunno really, think I'd like to get to 15ish if I can, which I think is within range.

Currently playing off 17, so think it should be achievable, especially when my new shiney's from todays Cleveland fitting session courtesy of GM Magazine (thank you so much by the way, awesome time) turn up in a few weeks time.  I'll write a review of the fitting day shortly


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 7, 2013)

Currently 9.8 hope to get to 7.8 by 2014


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

Tiger said:



			So Swinger did history repeat itself?????? 

Click to expand...

 Do you really need to ask Tiger ?



G1BB0 said:



			will update later folks and post list again in case I am missing any more (apologies Gary)
		
Click to expand...

 Steve can you put me down for 9.1. I am feeling lucky.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

bump this up


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 25, 2013)

Any joy collating all the posts G1BB0?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

the spreadsheet is now hosted online, you cant edit it though, just playing around with google apps atm 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgafklkXWUBbdFF6Vklaam4ydXBoN2JuQVA4UC0xX1E&usp=sharing

(edited as was a couple of errors in import)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2013)

Can you add me Gibbo please. Currently on 10.0, I was originally aiming for 7.9 but am now going for 7.4


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 25, 2013)

Add me if you would please G1BB0. Off 23.1 and by the end of the year would like to be off 20. Thanks


----------



## Jungle (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll sign up for this.

Currently of 25.9

Set my target as 18


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

I will bump this every few days and update the spreadsheet likewise.

I will update the online one at he same time (just a simple import from master) and will post the link on the 1st post so it saves going through all the other posts


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2013)

Start of 2013 - 13.4

Target by year end 9.4


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 25, 2013)

If there is still time, I'd like to throw myself into the hat with a VERY optimistic 28 down to 20. Lessons planned plus a bag I think I'm happy with


----------



## TheClaw (Feb 25, 2013)

TheClaw said:



			Currently 13.4....target 9.4.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, posted this earlier. Could you add me when you do your next update please?

Cheers.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

done


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the challenge should end now as I dropped like a stone in my last few weeks by playing everyday 

But if allowed will enter again with my UK handicap once I get it.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 25, 2013)

Top work this, Gibbo :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 25, 2013)

Started year at 20, target 15. (God loves a trier!)


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm 17.6 just now having gone up from 17.3 last year because of changing to Links golf and new courses so took a fair bit getting used to in terms of the turf and how to play without racking up a score.
Reckon I could get down to 14 this year. Or may be not ha ha


----------



## TheClaw (Feb 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			done
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Feb 25, 2013)

13.3........


----------



## Dodger (Feb 25, 2013)

No one wanting to go up?

I would love a couple of more strokes.


----------



## stevelev (Feb 28, 2013)

Currently 21.3, target is 15 can you add me to Speadsheet


----------



## jpenno (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally joined a club and got my cards in handicap of 18.5 aim for this year is to get to 11.9


----------



## evahakool (Feb 28, 2013)

Please add me to the list Gibbo if its not to late , currant hc 17.7  down to 15.4 in our winter comp ',non qualifiers' so I will aim for 15 when our season starts.


----------



## dougscatch (Mar 3, 2013)

Please add me also; current 21.5.  Hoping for 18. Thanks


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 14, 2013)

Gibbo, drop me to 24...

You've removed the link from your sig


----------



## Siren (Mar 14, 2013)

im down to 22.3 after last medal :thup:


----------



## wonga (Mar 18, 2013)

Please add me to you list.  I am 27.5


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2013)

GIBBO put me down as 9.9 now :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 18, 2013)

Please add me to this is poss, started on 22 would like to get to 17.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 18, 2013)

I decided not to do this as I put enough pressure on myself about my handicap as it is.

Now down to 18.2 from 20.7 at the start of the year. Typical!


----------



## mattdeeks (Mar 18, 2013)

Gibbo, could you put me down. 21 at start of the year, looking to get to 18.


----------



## Wafty (Mar 18, 2013)

Stick me on there too if you could bud. Currently No handicap (never had one) knock it around in the 90's normally. Once shot 82 on a par 65 muni   Aiming to get to 20 in my 1st season. Ambitious but Possible I hope.


----------



## dgparry (Mar 18, 2013)

I will give this a go if not to late mate. 18 to 13 last season, starting handicap for this year 13.3 hope to get down to 9, cheers :fore:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 19, 2013)

I will add all the latest tomorrow ish, cut off is 1st April as I reckon comps etc will start proper by then.

(crap weather permitting of course)


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (Mar 19, 2013)

Drop me in please 9.4 target 7.0

Kev


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 19, 2013)

Only starting 2nd year playing so hopefully 18.1 down to 16 conservative I know any lower is a bonus any higher check the obituaries


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 19, 2013)

Drop me in sounds like a laugh

Start at 5.6 target 3.5


----------



## cookelad (Mar 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I will add all the latest tomorrow ish, cut off is 1st April as I reckon comps etc will start proper by then.

(crap weather permitting of course)
		
Click to expand...

Me old mate Nashy put that he's after dropping from 7.5 to 5, can't spot it on the spreadsheet!


----------



## Dcross92 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pop me in please  Dan HCP 18.2 Target 14!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 19, 2013)

Gibbo, apologies if you've already answered this ... but you just want an update at the end of the year yes? 

Otherwise, I'm down to 9.0  Hawkeye, you're in trouble son


----------



## Sweep (Mar 19, 2013)

Go on then. I am 21.0 (having gone UP 5 shots in 4 years, which takes some doing). But I am on the way back, so my target is 18.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 19, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Go on then. I am 21.0 (having gone UP 5 shots in 4 years, which takes some doing). But I am on the way back, so my target is 18.
		
Click to expand...


?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Go on then. I am 21.0 (having gone UP 5 shots in 4 years, which takes some doing). But I am on the way back, so my target is 18.
		
Click to expand...

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that 50 qualifying comps in 4 years and going up 0.1 in each one 

Did you have an arm amputated? (that's a joke by the way   )


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that 50 qualifying comps in 4 years and going up 0.1 in each one 

Did you have an arm amputated? (that's a joke by the way   )
		
Click to expand...

Hence my reply Fish.

If I was doing that i would have tried my arm at something like ballroom dancing. I have said I will hang my clubs up if I do not loose 3 shots, if I gained any I would forget golf for life.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2013)

end of season reviews?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Hence my reply Fish
		
Click to expand...

I think 45 would do it though?  

Must be an increase after review in there i would imagine.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 19, 2013)

what are these 'end of season reviews' people mention?

H/cap calculated after each round and doesn't change for the next season, or is this something that some clubs do?


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 19, 2013)

Saw this in the mag this month so thought I'd join in the fun and games.....

After a pretty shocking winter where my handicap has risen 0.1 far too many times for my liking I now find myself off 18.5 (2 shots on 12!! WOOOO!!)

My target for this year is 15 (much like it was last year unfortunately), I'll hopefully get out and practise more this year than I did last though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 19, 2013)

I will update later and post the link, any I have missed can let me know and I will add. cut off is next thursday as its then the bank holiday weekend

I will do monthly updates to handicaps if needed so as to add a bit of pressure if someone gets a decent cut, 0.1's wont make a massive difference so will only change if gone up 2 shots or more (I personally wouldnt want to post that bit of info on here anyway  )


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			what are these 'end of season reviews' people mention?

H/cap calculated after each round and doesn't change for the next season, or is this something that some clubs do?
		
Click to expand...

Clubs can and will before the start of a season review scores from the previous years comps, our does.  They may feel that you have scored very well with the exception of a single hole consistently, which should be taken into consideration anyway, but will then after consideration of looking back at scores adjust your handicap accordingly.

I know players around me that have been cut 2 & 3 shots on a review.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm guessing this is only open to people with official handicaps and members of a club??


----------



## hoop67 (Mar 19, 2013)

13.1 Hopeing to get down to 10


----------



## noble78 (Mar 19, 2013)

Handicap is 24.5 and my target it 18


----------



## davidg2010uk (Mar 19, 2013)

Started the year at 7.5, aiming to get to 6.4


----------



## bignev (Mar 19, 2013)

Should of put my name down at the start.
Just dropped 2.4 in first comp of the year 23.6 down to 21.2 but just happy to be dropping.
 Target for year was 18 but revised now to 16


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Off 20 but hope to get down to 15.


----------



## dgparry (Mar 25, 2013)

dgparry said:



			I will give this a go if not to late mate. 18 to 13 last season, starting handicap for this year 13.3 hope to get down to 9, cheers :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Have you updated the table yet? if so i seem to be missing. Think this a great idea/incentive


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 26, 2013)

dgparry said:



			Have you updated the table yet? if so i seem to be missing. Think this a great idea/incentive
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could add me to this too please. Current H/C is 11.0 target is 6


----------



## ptbbot (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but would like to be on this if possible. HC is 14.3, hoping to get to <9.5 this year.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			same as PYB really, lets see who can knock the biggest percentage off their handicap next year. 

its fair across every handicap range as its done by a percentage.

for example me off 22 (awkward bloody number) if I went down to 18 which is my target it would be a 20% ish decrease


so we have 102 upto date

heres a link to the spreadsheet (read only folks)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgafklkXWUBbdFF6Vklaam4ydXBoN2JuQVA4UC0xX1E&usp=sharing

Click to expand...


good post Steve, add me please as with my new sticks, increased length, ball I like and new putter I'll go for the big Cahonies prediction of 5 to 2.4


----------



## socky (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, I'd love to get involved. I'm 17.1 but am going for 12 by the end of season.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you updated the table yet? if so i seem to be missing. Think this a great idea/incentive
		
Click to expand...

Likewise


----------



## golfdub (Mar 26, 2013)

well done gibbo on all this effort.

12.1 to 7.5


----------



## wonga (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you updated the table yet? If so I seem to be missing. Think this a great idea/incentive
Have been cut to 27 from 28.  My target is 18


----------



## T89 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just handed my cards in, going to be 28. Aiming to be off 18 at worst end of year


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I be added to this please? 14 down to 10.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Took a big chunk out of mine already. Started at 6.2 and now 5.2


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

not updated for a few pages folks. I am just gonna go through them all in one hit this weekend as that is the cut off and will post the finished table early next week along with a few little stats etc. I will try and collate the h4h challenge into the info aswell.

I enjoy this sort of thing. Maybe if I put half as much effort into my swing...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 26, 2013)

Am I in? 

Current 12, target 10. I need to actually play to 12 first


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 26, 2013)

Could I put my name forward for this please? I'd seen it and thought I'd missed it.

Current 7.7, fancy trying to get 5.7. Just need the ol' weather to perk up a bit (we can all dream)!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking forward to next Monday and the start of the season at my new club. Bring on the handicap cut


----------



## beggsy (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd like to be in @ 9.3 would like 6.4


----------



## wonga (Mar 29, 2013)

Cut today down to 25.9


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 29, 2013)

wonga said:



			Cut today down to 25.9
		
Click to expand...

Well done good start to the season &#128077;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## wonga (Mar 29, 2013)

Very many thanks, trying to get down to 18!


----------



## Cmansdad (Apr 9, 2013)

Had handicap change come thru' after sat's medal, down from 13.7 to 12.5 :clap:

Do I need to post each H/cap change? Is this the right place to do it?


----------



## wonga (Apr 9, 2013)

Cut today in monthly medal.  Down to 25.5.  Must try harder!!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2013)

After net 66 and a second place in my league in the medal I have dropped from 22.2 to 20.5:whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2013)

apologies folks, been mega busy. I will maybe do a once monthly update otherwise I will be editing every other day lol.

Those that have posted to go on the list or with h/c changes I will add/amend this week.

So next update after this week will be 1st May then 1st of each month thereafter


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2013)

Sick of all these cuts and ive not even had a run out yet   Very jealous!


----------



## bignev (Apr 9, 2013)

Stick me on Gibbo if you would please intend to go much lower this year


----------



## rickg (Apr 9, 2013)

Ooooo forgot about this thread......5.3 please your Gibboship! :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 9, 2013)

Up we go.... 0.1 back so 18.3


----------



## bozza (Apr 9, 2013)

First 0.1 back of the season, now off 19.4.

Can feel my competive edge coming back now i've played 2 comps, just hope i can get a bit more consistency.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 10, 2013)

6.0 for me now, or to save me posting again on Monday just call it 6.1


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I'm now 8.0 (from a 9.5 start) but need to wait for the card to come through. Working my way down towards my goals and plenty of golf yet to be played 

Good start to the year so far!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 14, 2013)

+0.1

18.4

Hmph.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Region3 said:



			6.0 for me now, or to save me posting again on Monday just call it 6.1
		
Click to expand...

Ho'way Gary, you're better than that...


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Ho'way Gary, you're better than that...
		
Click to expand...

The art of scoring has temporarily disappeared. Still hitting it well but just can't post a score. It'll be back.

Shot 83 Saturday with a 7 and a 9!!

Managed to avoid the 0.1 anyway. Head not in the right place to start with but somehow got into a position where I thought I needed to birdie 18 to make buffer but the putt just missed. CSS was 1 more than I'd guessed (+2 instead of +1) so just scraped in.

Rick will have played another 4 qualifiers before my next one on Saturday!


----------



## Jungle (Apr 15, 2013)

I've played a medal on the 06/04 and then another on 10/04 none of which have been added to Hdid or updated on our clubs site.

I'm due a cut just not sure how much.


----------



## rickg (Apr 15, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Rick will have played another 4 qualifiers before my next one on Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Not this week mate.....still licking my wounds from going back up to 5.7 ....Probably need to get my head straight before playing again......missed the mid month stableford yesterday as was playing in a club match. Next qualifier for me is a board comp on Saturday.


----------



## kid2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a nett 70 yesterday in mental winds....CSS went up to 72 so a 0.6 cut for my first qualifying comp of the year....Down to 13.5 exact now......Its going the right way anyway......

Only 3 comps into our season and iv had 2 buffers and a 0.6 cut....Happy days.:clap:


----------



## Porno (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't got on official handicap but i play off 26 with my society. My aim is about 20 before the years out. 

Having a few lessons and I've just bought some new clubs, plus i plan to get out at least twice a month so hopefully I'll get there.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 15, 2013)

After my 0.1 increase its going the wrong way, now on 27!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 15, 2013)

2 more cards in and I'm coming to get you lot armed with new shineys and from the 2nd of may a titleist ball fresh from the fitting truck at the Belfry


----------



## Jungle (Apr 18, 2013)

That's me got my first cut.

25.9 down to 24.4


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've played 3 medal rounds as of today and gone up .1 each time, so my handicap is now 5.2. Not quite the blistering start to the season I was looking for.


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2013)

0.1 back today, now up to 11.5 so playing off 12.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 21, 2013)

Crept up to 24.8 after playing in recent difficult winter conditions, but after today's 39 point stableford got a small cut to 24.4.


----------



## mchivers (Apr 21, 2013)

Due a small cut after the first medal of the year today. Poor front 9. Solid back 9. Very encouraging for this season


----------



## mattdeeks (Apr 21, 2013)

Down to 19.8 coming down slowly.


----------



## Lump (Apr 21, 2013)

Crept upto 8.2 but after todays round I should heading in the right direction. Hopefully down to 7.4. 
0.8 closer to a 6 handicap for the season.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 21, 2013)

Crow said:



			0.1 back today, now up to 11.5 so playing off 12.
		
Click to expand...

Same here Crow, up to 11.9. Not the plan!


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 21, 2013)

Officially down to 20.1 after a 1.9 cut. Only took them a week to update it.


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Same here Crow, up to 11.9. Not the plan!
		
Click to expand...

Early days yet, hopefully we'll both start to hit a bit of form soon and make more of a match of it!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

I won the midweek comp on tuesday 38pts and got a full shot cut. 

Down to 17.6 only another 5.2 to lose for my target 12.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I won the midweek comp on tuesday 38pts and got a full shot cut. 

Down to 17.6 only another 5.2 to lose for my target 12.
		
Click to expand...

More chance of me getting to 12 stone.:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			More chance of me getting to 12 stone.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 22, 2013)

just checked Masterscorebaord and had another 0.6 cut at the weekend, new handicap 19.8


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

0.1 for me so back to 22 exactly... playing crap at the mo, cant hit irons, can't putt but smashing driver and hybrids so a little work needed and a lesson at the end of the month so its gonna come, just not yet


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 22, 2013)

Going backwards on a weekly basis right now, striking the Bakker ok but poor course management is hurting me, oh for a little good fortune.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 22, 2013)

After going up 0.5 I pulled it back Saturday and I'm now 15.5. Another cut is just around the corner if I can keep the concentration


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2013)

0.1 for me. 

Competition yesterday played on same tees, pins etc as Selborne Salver. Pins were harder than the forum meet two years ago, and the greens were as quick. Rolled and not holding. Used up all my shots in the first seven holes, getting used to a fast couirse, from a slow and holding one. Played back nine in 39 gross which was not too bad, but the damage was done. Thanks goodness the course will not be set up as difficult again this year.


----------



## Lump (Apr 22, 2013)

Got the email through this afternoon. 1 shot cut down to 7.2 (CSS jumped up a shot). Happy with that for now. I really really want to get to 6 within the next 1-2 months. Hitting the ball well atm just need to stop the silly errors.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 25, 2013)

Round 4 played last night and it's another .1 increase, now up to 5.3. Pretty windy night and went ob on the 9th and ended up missing the buffer zone by 1. Out of the 4 medal rounds I've played last night was the best ball striking round so hopefully a few cuts will be coming up.


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2013)

37 points in my Extra Medal this morning so another .4 cut 

That's 2 medals = 2 cuts.

20 points with a blob on the front 9 and then had a small wobble on the 11th, 12th & 13th but then pulled it back with some good gross pars on the 15th, 16th & 18th with 17 points with another blob!

Got to get rid of the blobs :angry:


----------



## mchivers (Apr 25, 2013)

after winning last weekends medal i've been cut 1.2  from 24.7 to 23.5


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2013)

Another .4 cut for me after coming 3rd in yesterday's Extra Medal 

Adjusted my handicap myself this morning knowing I would be cut and still won my matchplay Founders match 4&3.

Its been a great month for me so far :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its been a great month for me so far :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, it will soon be May, back to normality!  

Great shooting Fish, keep it up!!


----------



## noble78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive had my first cut of the year, ive been cut 0.8 so now off 23.7


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Im just preparing myself for my first 0.1 back tomorrow. My swing appears to have disintegrated quicker than a Lidl digestive in hot coffee......


----------



## Fraz (Apr 28, 2013)

Just a quick update on mine...

Had a buffer, +0.1, then a 1.5 cut.

Down to 16.6 from 18 at the start of the year.


----------



## Lump (Apr 29, 2013)

Another wee cut after a very hard fought round on Friday. Hunting down that 6 target for the year. (Might have to rethink my target soon enough)


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2013)

Another .1 and that's me up to 18.5. 

This isn't going to plan.


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 29, 2013)

Am I leading?


----------



## dgparry (Apr 30, 2013)

My monthly update, down from 13.3 to 12.6 - going in the right direction


----------



## Jumboross (Apr 30, 2013)

Am I too late to join this? Started year at 19.6. Target is 12 this year. Currently 19.9........


----------



## Hendo007 (May 1, 2013)

After 3 x 0.1's it finally came together apart from 1 blip on the 17th. Won the Tuesday medal with a gross 75 for a net 64 and a 0.8 cut. Down to 10.2 now.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2013)

Like Hendo, after .1 too many times, shot a net 67 today for a cut of 1.2 so now 16.9. i have lost a freebie hole!! hit a forum standard drive today i was most proud of! tail wind assisted...


----------



## cookelad (May 1, 2013)

Started the year only needing to find 0.9 to reach my target..... Now I need 1.2!


----------



## Mr A (May 1, 2013)

If it's not too late to enter this, I'd like to get involved.

Started the year at 25.1, with a target of 17, so a 35% decrease I work that out at.

However I shot a nett 69 in the April medal to take me to 23.1, and yesterday I scored an outrageous 46 points (with a blob on 18, SI 2!) in the midweek stableford, and am eagerly awaiting the cut that is coming.


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (May 3, 2013)

Ronnoc1980 said:



			Drop me in please 9.4 target 7.0

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

I still can't find my name on the list I've dropped .8 now


----------



## TeeItHigh (May 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Like Hendo, after .1 too many times, shot a net 67 today for a cut of 1.2 so now 16.9. i have lost a freebie hole!! hit a forum standard drive today i was most proud of! tail wind assisted...
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting tex!! Need to get my game in gear but woeful with the driver at the moment, still lots of golf to come yet!!


----------



## full_throttle (May 12, 2013)

i don't think I was very accurate with my prediction, 

already had 10%  reduction on my starting handicap


----------



## noble78 (May 12, 2013)

I got a 0.4 cut on Thursday but got 0.1 back today so my new hc is 23.4


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 14, 2013)

At last, got my first cut of the season, exact handicap is now 5.5.


----------



## Siren (May 14, 2013)

19.2 now


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2013)

Ive already had a 0.9 cut for winning the midweek comp taking me to 17.6 and I've just had a 40pts in this week's stableford so I am.expecting.at least another 1.2 cut tomorrow.

Only another 5.2 to my target of 12.4


----------



## Stuart_C (May 15, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive already had a 0.9 cut for winning the midweek comp taking me to 17.6 and I've just had a 40pts in this week's stableford so I am.expecting.at least another 1.2 cut tomorrow.

Only another 5.2 to my target of 12.4
		
Click to expand...

My cut confirmed today as 1.2 taking me to 16.5 as I was off 17.7


----------



## Lawrence22 (May 16, 2013)

Started season at 26.1, just been cut to 25.4 would aim to get down to 21.


----------



## virtuocity (May 16, 2013)

Handed in two bounce game cards so far.  Just got a comp card to hand in before I get my handicap but looking very likely to come out at 23.

Given that the weather has been less than favourable and my putting is honking, I still don't think that getting to 18 is such a big task, as long as I perform well enough in medals.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 16, 2013)

Had I not 4 putted 2 of the last 4 greens I'd have been in for a healthy cut on Saturday :angry:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 16, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Handed in two bounce game cards so far.  Just got a comp card to hand in before I get my handicap but looking very likely to come out at 23.

Given that the weather has been less than favourable and my putting is honking, I still don't think that getting to 18 is such a big task, as long as I perform well enough in medals.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you're in the same boat I was in 2 weeks ago, and with the same aim as well! Good luck getting to 18, race ya 

Oh and can I join the handicap challenge? First handicap - 20.0


----------



## noble78 (May 18, 2013)

Had a 0.8 cut on Thursday so now down to 22.6


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2013)

My first cut in 10 attempts today... cut 0.9 so new handicap is 17.6.


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2013)

Anyway, it's all for a good cause and I don't mind giving to charity.


----------



## Hendo007 (May 19, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			After 3 x 0.1's it finally came together apart from 1 blip on the 17th. Won the Tuesday medal with a gross 75 for a net 64 and a 0.8 cut. Down to 10.2 now.
		
Click to expand...

Should have waited a few days before updating this, Turned out that the CSS was not what was e-mailed out initially and I only got cut to 10.4, however I went out the following Saturday and won that medal too. Got cut again this time to 9.6. Added another 0.1 to that last week and think I buffered to day so currently sitting at 9.7


----------



## rickg (May 19, 2013)

well done Chris......only 1 good round needed for single figures mate....:thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (May 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			well done Chris......only 1 good round needed for single figures mate....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it Rick, Should have done it today but had a new putter in the bag and it just wasn't working at the start. Missed everything and some of the misses were laughable. Turned in 8 over then started the back 9 par, treble, double before it started to click. Played the last 6 holes in 1 under par. 

So many silly shots given away or I could have been there. Should have made the buffer, doubt the CSS will go up enough to scrape a wee cut. 

Will get it next time...... hopefully.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2013)

After a nett 65 in a major board comp yesterday another 1.5 cut is coming  although I got pipped into 2nd after a,64 won it and I bogeyed 18 aswell grrr.

Down to 15 with my target of 12 a bit closer.


----------



## rickg (May 20, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			After a nett 65 in a major board comp yesterday another 1.5 cut is coming  although I got pipped into 2nd after a,64 won it and I bogeyed 18 aswell grrr.

Down to 15 with my target of 12 a bit closer.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Stu....have you got an ESR coming as well?


----------



## richart (May 20, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Should have waited a few days before updating this, Turned out that the CSS was not what was e-mailed out initially and I only got cut to 10.4, however I went out the following Saturday and won that medal too. Got cut again this time to 9.6. Added another 0.1 to that last week and think I buffered to day so currently sitting at 9.7
		
Click to expand...

 Oh dear, I have gone up to 10.5. I might as well pay H4H now.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2013)

rickg said:



			Well done Stu....have you got an ESR coming as well?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rick, I don't think there's another cut coming though I think I am on the handicap committees radar now.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (May 20, 2013)

Had a 0.1 back then pinched a 0.6 cut, so now down to 12.8.......getting there!


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks Rick, I don't think there's another cut coming though I think I am on the handicap committees radar now.
		
Click to expand...

the ESR prompt should be automatic through the software as long as you have beaten CSS by 4 or more twice in your last 9 rounds.....(assuming the person closing the comp accepts it).

The more you beat CSS and the smaller the timing interval will determine how big the additional ESR cut is. 

What have you beat CSS by recently?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 21, 2013)

I'm down to 7.2 now after starting the season at 9.5. Revised my aim from 7-5 due to having several months of playing left but will be happy if I finish the season anywhere below 6.5 :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2013)

rickg said:



			the ESR prompt should be automatic through the software as long as you have beaten CSS by 4 or more twice in your last 9 rounds.....(assuming the person closing the comp accepts it).

The more you beat CSS and the smaller the timing interval will determine how big the additional ESR cut is. 

What have you beat CSS by recently?
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing to my handicap though I've had a 40pts and 38 pts  over the last 5 rounds aswell as my -5 hcap on Sunday.

I'm going up the club later so I'll try and find out if I will be getting another cut.


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I've been playing to my handicap though I've had a 40pts and 38 pts  over the last 5 rounds aswell as my -5 hcap on Sunday.


I'm going up the club later so I'll try and find out if I will be getting another cut.
		
Click to expand...

If CSS didn't go down on your 40 point round, you should get one...was it a Qualifier?...which course do you play at?


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 26, 2013)

H/C now down to 20!

Cracked 100 for the first time and hit 92. Would've been 89 if it wasn't for a disaster on the 18th! Net 89 though so all good!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 26, 2013)

12.3 and rising


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			If CSS didn't go down on your 40 point round, you should get one...was it a Qualifier?...which course do you play at?
		
Click to expand...


All 3 cuts have been qualifiers. I got cut 0.9 for 38pts 1.2 for 40pts and 1.5  for my 82 -5 aswell as a couple of 0.1's. 

I've not had any other cuts in the last 6 rounds.


----------



## AllyLodge (May 26, 2013)

16 weeks of no college and with the golf course being a 5 minute walk away i am still thinking i can get my handicap down to 7.
been playing a lot better as well and have a lot of tournaments coming up


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			All 3 cuts have been qualifiers. I got cut 0.9 for 38pts 1.2 for 40pts and 1.5  for my 82 -5 aswell as a couple of 0.1's. 

I've not had any other cuts in the last 6 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Which course Stu?


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2013)

I hate this thread.  Got myself my first handicap at 24.  No chance of getting to 18 this year!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Which course Stu?
		
Click to expand...

Lee Park GC liverpool


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Lee Park GC liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, checked your results on HDID.....the 40 point round you had was only a 0.9 cut, not 1.2 as the CSS came down by one, otherwise you would had an ESR cut.
The good news is you are on the ESR watch list thanks to your 5 under round......beat CSS by 4 or more in the next few rounds and you'll get one.....good luck mate, rooting for you!


----------



## mcbroon (May 26, 2013)

Down to 9.6. Single figures is a sniff away and I would have made it today if I hadn't messed up the last 3 holes.

Next time...


----------



## Hendo007 (May 26, 2013)

richart said:



			Oh dear, I have gone up to 10.5. I might as well pay H4H now.

Click to expand...

Don't worry Richart normal service has been resumed... Was shocking yesterday !! Back up to 9.8


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 27, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I hate this thread.  Got myself my first handicap at 24.  No chance of getting to 18 this year!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Easy peasy with some structured practice. I've gone from 28 to 20 in about 3 months just by finding a consistent swing and playing more often.


----------



## virtuocity (May 27, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Easy peasy just by finding a consistent swing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 27, 2013)

virtuocity said:





Click to expand...

When you go to the driving range. Concentrate on what you are doing, not just bashing balls as hard as possible.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

rickg said:



			Ok mate, checked your results on HDID.....the 40 point round you had was only a 0.9 cut, not 1.2 as the CSS came down by one, otherwise you would had an ESR cut.
The good news is you are on the ESR watch list thanks to your 5 under round......beat CSS by 4 or more in the next few rounds and you'll get one.....good luck mate, rooting for you!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks mate,I've been playing decent overall but for some reason I'm struggling on the back 9 and I don't know why. If I can get my game sorted on the back 9 then the cuts will come.


----------



## Junior (May 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks mate,I've been playing decent overall but for some reason I'm struggling on the back 9 and I don't know why. If I can get my game sorted on the back 9 then the cuts will come.
		
Click to expand...

Top shooting partner.  Good to see your getting into form for S&A.  So what you down too ??


----------



## bernix (May 27, 2013)

had my first cut of the year -0.2 down to 10.8
although i scored net 1 over par the CBA +2 brought me that little adjustment
do you use CBA in GB&I ???


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

Junior said:



			Top shooting partner.  Good to see your getting into form for S&A.  So what you down too ??
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate 15.5/16 .

 I started on 18.7/19 this season so its good progress upto now.
Hopefully a few more good knocks and I'll be down to my target of 12.

Looking forward to S&A. How's your golf been?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

bernix said:



			had my first cut of the year -0.2 down to 10.8
although i scored net 1 over par the CBA +2 brought me that little adjustment
do you use CBA in GB&I ???
		
Click to expand...


What does CBA stand for?


----------



## Junior (May 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks mate 15.5/16 .

 I started on 18.7/19 this season so its good progress upto now.
Hopefully a few more good knocks and I'll be down to my target of 12.

Looking forward to S&A. How's your golf been?
		
Click to expand...

Steady bud, if not spectacular.  2 qualifiers and 2 buffers this season  and then I haven't played for the last couple of weeks until this weekend.    Had a good knock in a foresomes match on Saturday though so hopefully getting back into a bit of form!!

Can't wait for S&A, course looks a cracker.  I'm on holiday for 10 days before though so might be a little rusty !!!


----------



## Yer Maw (May 27, 2013)

played our spring meet and got a good cut from 17.6 to 15.8.  I'm hoping more to follow if I can find the time for medals over comps, but also so if I am playing well than I can get more good cuts and not look like too much of a bandit in my comps.  

Bring it on!


----------



## noble78 (May 27, 2013)

Another cut, now down to 21.4


----------



## bernix (May 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			What does CBA stand for?
		
Click to expand...

Computed Buffer Adjustment.

The Course Rating and Slope Rating must reflect conditions normal for the season(s) when most rounds are playedâ€. However, sometimes rounds are played when either the weather or the course conditions are not normal and within the EGA Handicap
System these rounds directly affect handicaps. The Computed Buffer Adjustment (CBA) calculation has been developed to determine when the conditions deviate so far from normal that an adjustment must be made to compensate.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 28, 2013)

Up to 20.1 after my first medal. Couldn't buy a putt the whole round!


----------



## cookelad (May 28, 2013)

bernix said:



			Computed Buffer Adjustment.

The Course Rating and Slope Rating must reflect conditions normal for the season(s) when most rounds are playedâ€. However, sometimes rounds are played when either the weather or the course conditions are not normal and within the EGA Handicap
System these rounds directly affect handicaps. The Computed Buffer Adjustment (CBA) calculation has been developed to determine when the conditions deviate so far from normal that an adjustment must be made to compensate.
		
Click to expand...

So basically don't worry about CBA as it doesn't affect CONGU handicaps, But it sounds like The EGA are trying to factor in something similar to CSS when adjusting European handicaps!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 28, 2013)

right, apologies as I am way behind on updating the spreadsheet. Will do it over the next few days and post up so any discrepencies can then be sorted.

Had a crappy few weeks healthwise so only popped on the pc briefly here and there.

Looks like a few cuts going on though especially my to oppo's so only having played 2 rounds in the last month I better pull my finger out and stop the rot of 0.1's


----------



## virtuocity (May 31, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I hate this thread.  Got myself my first handicap at 24.  No chance of getting to 18 this year!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cut 1.2 to 22.8.

Bring it.


----------



## full_throttle (May 31, 2013)

Due to health issues I have been asked to take over this for the time being, 

I have all the starting handicaps on a spreadsheet, so at the end of June I will post to show who is moving and in which direction.

Keep posting on here please as it helps encourage others especially for the H4H challenge


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2013)

Hi FT best give you an update as I no longer have my old school sig. Now off 22.5


----------



## virtuocity (May 31, 2013)

FT- let me know if you need a hand with this mate.


----------



## Siren (Jun 10, 2013)

19.3>18.0 Target achieved

Will not be upgrading the target to a lower handicap, just going to see what happens.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 10, 2013)

After 4 nr's I've gone up to 15.8


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 10, 2013)

Well after 2 non qualifiers and 2 0.1 raises, got a 1.1 cut down to 12.1 last week.
Well pleased.
Hopefully keep things steady for a bit, lot of comps coming up.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 10, 2013)

So far ive had in order :-

buffer, buffer, NR, 0.9 cut, 0.6 cut, NR, 1 over buffer, 0.3 cut

18.8 down to 17.3

Theres a whopping cut coming too, i can feel it


----------



## macca64 (Jun 10, 2013)

5 qualifiers so far this year, 17.8, to 18.2, this is not going well, target was 14.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 10, 2013)

Should we be posting cuts on this thread?

if so, down to 16.8.


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 10, 2013)

Hcp going the wrong way fast! Target was 18 but gone from 26.1 to 27.2!

At this rate I'll be happy to end the season where I started.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			So far ive had in order :-

buffer, buffer, NR, 0.9 cut, 0.6 cut, NR, 1 over buffer, 0.3 cut

18.8 down to 17.3

Theres a whopping cut coming too, i can feel it 

Click to expand...

I'm similar, 0.4 cut, 0.4 cut, buffer, 0.1, 0.1, buffer, 0.1, it's there, I can feel it and so can others.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my firts ever HC of 22.7 by putting in 3 cards playing with other members..

I thought that was a bit generous until i satrted playing in the comps.

Those white tees make it a whole new golf course:angry:

I was hoping to get down to 18 this year.. Having shot 91/92 off the yellows.. But I presume the HC is only adjusted from comp play and i,m not going to play in enough to get that low...


----------



## Robobum (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm yet to hit any consistency so far this year:

0.1 cut
0.1 up
0.1 up
0.1 up
0.1 up
0.1 up
0.4 cut

So, as you were soldier!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2013)

Cut to 17.0. Not much but it's a start and my lowest yet.


----------



## macca64 (Jul 3, 2013)

Played 6,up 0.1 in all, not going to plan !


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm similar, 0.4 cut, 0.4 cut, buffer, 0.1, 0.1, buffer, 0.1, it's there, I can feel it and so can others.
		
Click to expand...

and... there it is, 3.3 cut, now 19.2 

There's more to come :thup:


----------



## brendy (Jul 3, 2013)

Few point ones but a 1 full shot cut last week so 7.7 now.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 3, 2013)

0.1 back so 19.7


----------



## Crow (Jul 3, 2013)

To save me posting in this thread any more, just assume I get 0.1 back every week.

(Midweek Medal on Monday, 9 pars and a birdie, offset with four triples, three doubles and a single.)


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm now back where I started on 11.7 thanks to CSS going up!

Course is playing tough at the moment but I'm making buffers and got a few .2s off in last 2 qualifiers. Original target of 10 might be pushing it but a decent chance of getting back to 11 playing.


----------



## sajkox (Jul 4, 2013)

got my official 28hc after 6 comps not even close to playing to it 
2013 plan : 18 :|


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2013)

Now down to 16.3 after another good supplementary this morning following two 0.1s.


----------



## Siren (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought another thread was started regarding this?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a search and I can't see one but I'll happily be directed to it...

But in the meantime, another cut yesterday of 1.8 after getting a 0.1 back last weekend sees me down to 14.6.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 8, 2013)

Still can't find the other thread on this. Must be blind...

Down to 14.3.


----------



## joma1108 (Aug 8, 2013)

i just found this thread and not sutre if im on the spreadsheet as cant open it

Started at 14.9 went up to 15.4 and now down to 11.5, thats probably me for saturday golf though unfortunately as ,life is taking over

hope to get a few supplementaries in tho'


----------



## mchivers (Aug 16, 2013)

Down to 22.4 hoping to get below 20 by the year end


----------



## louise_a (Aug 16, 2013)

Had my 5th 0.1 in a row this week, only a couple of weeks left to challenge Birchy now, its not looking good


----------



## Lump (Aug 16, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Still can't find the other thread on this. Must be blind...

Down to 14.3. 



Click to expand...

Getting down to a respectable handicap now Marc. We'll have to arrange a knock and see this new handicap.


----------



## sajkox (Aug 17, 2013)

After 7 comps I didnt even get close to my level score until today !
Despite terrible 9 on 18th I still got 93 for net 65 (-6)  First cut ever !! 

Not much time to reach planned 18 but we will c.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 17, 2013)

Lump said:



			Getting down to a respectable handicap now Marc. We'll have to arrange a knock and see this new handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Back up to 14.4 after Wednesday and may well be back playing off 15 after tomorrow's medal if my rabbit's game today is owt to go by.


----------



## Lump (Aug 24, 2013)

After my efforts on friday night I should be heading down to 5.9. Thats my target achieved for this year, new target set at 5 (Very big ask, its so hard to loose shots off a low handicap)


----------



## m9wst (Aug 24, 2013)

So far i've been cut 62.5%. If it comes down anymore i'll be surprised!


----------



## kid2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Over the past 2 weeks iv went from 10-10.6 back to 10.4 and im now currently at 10.5 (11).... Hopefully tomorrow morning ill be on the side of another cut.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 24, 2013)

m9wst said:



			So far i've been cut 62.5%. If it comes down anymore i'll be surprised!
		
Click to expand...


16.2 to 6.3? Awesome!


----------



## m9wst (Aug 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			16.2 to 6.3? Awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Very purple patch.


----------



## philly169 (Aug 25, 2013)

Went up to 19.6 then cut back down to 18.0


----------



## Crow (Aug 26, 2013)

Another round under handicap today, 80 for nett 70, 2 under handicap.

If CSS stays at 72 that will put me on 9.6 and oh so close to my season's goal of single figures.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 26, 2013)

Crow said:



			Another round under handicap today, 80 for nett 70, 2 under handicap.

If CSS stays at 72 that will put me on 9.6 and oh so close to my season's goal of single figures. 

Click to expand...

Fantastic :thup:  Almost makes the early season tribulations worthwhile...  

Delighted to hear it though.  One more good round and you're there.

I've been buffering along since my last cut and, to be honest, it has been nice to shoot relatively consistent numbers for a change.  I might get to 7 before the year's out but if it's going to happen, it'll need to be soon - I've got about 4 more weeks until baby no. 2 arrives, so that'll be the clubs packed away until March.


----------



## Crow (Aug 26, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Fantastic :thup:  Almost makes the early season tribulations worthwhile...  

Delighted to hear it though.  One more good round and you're there.

I've been buffering along since my last cut and, to be honest, it has been nice to shoot relatively consistent numbers for a change.  I might get to 7 before the year's out but if it's going to happen, it'll need to be soon - I've got about 4 more weeks until baby no. 2 arrives, so that'll be the clubs packed away until March.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, the horror start to the season is now a distant memory. 

Good play to keep buffering after the big cuts you've had!

Hope you get that 7 and good luck with the baby, my youngest is 14 now, I was hoping he'd take to the game but it's been a no so far.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 26, 2013)

the hammer said:



			Off 18.4 now, gonna go for 14. thanks!!!
		
Click to expand...

Had a blinder today, if my sums are correct , I hit 13.8 today :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2013)

Nowhere near my target of 12 but i have lost 3 full shots now down to 16.2.

Hopefully this time next year I'll be closer to 10-12


----------



## JustOne (Sep 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Nowhere near my target of 12 but i have lost 3 full shots now down to 16.2.
		
Click to expand...

That's still pretty darn good :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2013)

JustOne said:



			That's still pretty darn good :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It might've been better had i seen my pro earlier as i had developed a nasty 90* slice/push halfway through may til the end of July which  was caused by a nasty overswing. It set ne back quite a bit  but I've got 2 more qualifiers so hopefully I'll lose a bit more.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 16, 2013)

I have probably played all my qualifiers now, there are supposed to be 2 more medals but if last year is anything to go by, there wont be anyone bothered about playing in them, sadly.

I was well on song to hit 14 when I dropped to 14.6 in June, but things started to go off and I seemed to be playing competitive golf everyday so never got around to trying to sort then out and am up to 15.1, still a drop of 4.3 though, not kept pace with Birchy though.


----------



## macca64 (Sep 17, 2013)

Reached my target of 14 (from 18) and beat it by 2,only 2 comps left I think so worst will be 12.4,thnk my target for next year wil be to stay there!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 17, 2013)

14.7


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			10.7 and would be happy as a pig in muck to get to 8 next year.  I only get to play circa 10 qualifiers a season so its a tough ask.  I really need to improve my driving and chipping to get close.
		
Click to expand...

Finished on 9.3, got to 9.1 but had a couple of duff rounds at the end.  No more qualifiers for me this year.  Steady season though that saw me break 80 for the first time in a medal.  I need to cut out the doubles and become a steadier player if im to get lower !!

http://masterscoreboard.co.uk/results/PlayerHandicapRecord.php?&CWID=2019&Param2=465


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 17, 2013)

Was at 10.0 in july and currently down to 7.7.  Been putting in good scores since ive slowed and shortened my swing down


----------



## Region3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Frustrated 6.3 here. Buffered so many times this year.

I played in one of our last midweek medals today just to get a qualifier in (had to book half a day off).
Raining most of the way round, played solid but didn't take any birdie chances. Only 24 entered and I finished 11th with nett par!

CSS down to 70 as well so I'd have had to score gross 75 just to get a measly 0.2 cut. I feel like I could stay there if I were a couple of shots lower but getting there is like swimming against the tide.


----------



## Davey247 (Sep 18, 2013)

Peaked at 13.8, but in the last 2 months brought it down to 12.4.  Consistently playing to it too, so hopefully reduce a little in the last few comps of the year.

Key factors have been a lot of strength work in the gym through the first half of the year - not that i'm a big hitter, its just meant my swing has more control.
Also done a lot of work on the range with alignment.  Massive part of the game to be working on and has certainly paid dividends


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2013)

I really worked hard on my game in the spring and early summer and came down from nearly 13 to my best ever 9.9

I do wish 9. anything was classed as single figures !


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I started the season with a handicap of 26.0 and I'm currently down to 20.7 with one more comp to go this season. Hoping to get it down to 20.3 at least after Sunday so I can build on 20 through the Winter League. Totally forgot that I started the season on 26 so I'm really happy with that.


----------



## SimonC (Sep 18, 2013)

Started the season at 5.6 and got down to 4.8 in my first medal. I've had a few buffers, a few 0.1's back & a couple of 0.1 cuts along the way which has put me on 5.0


----------



## needmoreclub (Sep 18, 2013)

Started the season at 6.1, been knocking it round really well and building a good score only to fall flat on my face over the last three holes so many times this season (1 over scratch on the 16th at least half a dozen times), so there's plenty of work for Bob Rotella here lol. Finally managed a couple of cuts and even managed to get into Cat 1 for a week, last comp on Saturday and sitting at 5.6 so not too bad a season i suppose.


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 18, 2013)

Started on 14.3 and now at 13.7

first half the year was very misserable, couldnt get above 30 points in any comp and got up to 14.7.  Played better recently and have 4 comps in october which will hopefully provide a chance to hit my target of 12.4


----------



## philly169 (Sep 18, 2013)

Went up to 19.6 the came down to 18.0.. dont think I'm going to hit my target this year!


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 18, 2013)

My target was to get from 28 (well my average score at the start of the year was +31) to 18.  Doubtful but still plenty of golf ahead of me and for some reason I'm striking the ball better this week than I have for a good while.  

Got to be pleased that I have dropped from essentially a very shaky 28 to a very comfortable 24, but want to see if I can knock a few strokes off.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 18, 2013)

Down from 22.9 to 19.5 but have only been in 5 qualifiers this year due to playing for the club in 3 team comps. Won the Essex union one last week and we are in the final of the other next Sunday. Will hit the comps hard in October.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 18, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Add me if you would please G1BB0. Off 23.1 and by the end of the year would like to be off 20. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I've met my target, but a revised and realistic one will be to get down to 18!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have no more medal rounds left so I've failed to reach my target, handicap has finished at 5.0.


----------



## drs1878 (Sep 18, 2013)

Unfortunately I have only managed 4 comps....... And not met my target! 

Least I got a couple of buffers but not scored as well as I believe I am playing.... No more comps possible for this year so need to get my head down over winter and come back bigger and better next season!!! ( that is unless I get cut at annual review but I doubt it I have not shown enough when it counts!!)


----------



## Jungle (Sep 18, 2013)

I've come into a bit of late season form.

Having hit buffer for about 6 medals on the bounce I came in with a nett 66 on Saturday which has seen me cut to 22.2. Still four shots of my target but confidence is high and I still have at least 6 medals to play.


----------



## Siren (Sep 18, 2013)

We dont have any qualifiers left may geta  general play cut but im happy 23.9 to 15.3. Its been a good year :thup:


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2013)

I started the year poorly but then hit a purple patch mid season to get to within 0.2 of my target, but then my last few qualifiers have been 0.1s.

Just the one qualifier left this Sunday where I'll need to score three under handicap, otherwise I'll be holding out in the vain hope of an end of season general play cut.


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2013)

Siren said:



			We dont have any qualifiers left may geta  general play cut but im happy 23.9 to 15.3. Its been a good year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a great result, well played! :thup:


----------



## Sweep (Sep 19, 2013)

I am happy to report I exceed my target. Down from 21.0 to 16.1


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 20, 2013)

Crow said:



			I started the year poorly but then hit a purple patch mid season to get to within 0.2 of my target, but then my last few qualifiers have been 0.1s.

Just the one qualifier left this Sunday where I'll need to score three under handicap, otherwise I'll be holding out in the vain hope of an end of season general play cut.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck on Sunday.  I hope you get there :thup:

I'm also playing on Sunday in what is likely to be my last qualifier of the year.  Whatever happens, the worst I'll be at the end of the season is 7.8, which is a great result from a start of 11.8.  

Another 4 shot cut next year would be good!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2013)

My target was 19 to 14.

Sat at 15.2 today..


----------



## G.U.R (Sep 20, 2013)

Started the year at 25.4 with a target of 20, was at 23 by May then two good Medal rounds including a 2 shot deduction due to exceptional scoring it's now at 16.9. I can just about play to this on my home course but beggared if I can anywhere else.


----------



## cookelad (Sep 20, 2013)

I must be in last place on this one at the moment as I'm 2.9 away from my target, thing is I was only 0.9 away when the year started!


----------



## Crow (Sep 20, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Good luck on Sunday.  I hope you get there :thup:

I'm also playing on Sunday in what is likely to be my last qualifier of the year.  Whatever happens, the worst I'll be at the end of the season is 7.8, which is a great result from a start of 11.8.  

Another 4 shot cut next year would be good!
		
Click to expand...

You've had a great year and have blown me out of the water in the handicap challenge, good luck to you too on Sunday. :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2013)

for some reason I'm going in the wrong direction, another 0.1 back after todays disaster takes me to 18.5. 

playing well in bounce games, but just struggling to reproduce the swing/mindset for the medals.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 21, 2013)

Grumps said:



			I went from 19.3 down to 16.4. This year.   So I'll set a target of 13 for next year
		
Click to expand...

Guess I got a bit to happy with myself. Ended season at 14.7  but still more than happy to be lower than start of season


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 21, 2013)

backwoodsman said:



			Is it too late to join in?
If ok, then 20.8 down to 17.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm....

I fear I've slightly under achieved.  Got down to 20.0 via  the route of 21.4
When does this end ? We'll continue to have qualifiers unless course conditions dictate otherwise.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2013)

I did not have any great expectations, I kind of thought getting back to where I started on entry to my new course would be ok. I was told on my first ever medal there, it would take 3 years to learn the greens. Well I spent some time figuring them out, but I kind of re found my form with the irons. I got back what I thought I had lost and the putting got practiced more as opposed to me trying to hit my irons straight. Then I just had a blinder and destroyed the field on Captain's day, my mental out look changed as well, no longer grumpy with frustration... Excepted that every dog has his day in the sun. Played well when others struggled, struggled when the course was easy (dunno why..? ) so I ended up 3 shots better off ... And now my time has finished as its search for a new contract and get back on that wheel of keeping up with the jones


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			2012 has seen me rise from 5.2 to 6.2 - and there's qualifiers still to play.

My ambition is to get back to 5 by April 2013, and kick on to 4 by the end of 2013.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted....:clap::clap::clap:

Now to get well into the 4's before the last qualifier late Dec...


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 25, 2013)

My target was 14 I think, have ended up at 15.0. A total cut of 1.7, felt I've played better then this this summer.

Always next year and lots of practice over he winter.


----------



## zlinuk (Oct 26, 2013)

Now up to 18.3, moving steadily in the wrong direction.


----------



## bernix (Oct 30, 2013)

finished year on 11.0 - back to where i started from


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 30, 2013)

I was just looking to see what target I had set myself and on Feb 25th I said this...



HawkeyeMS said:



			Can you add me Gibbo please. Currently on 10.0, I was originally aiming for 7.9 but am now going for 7.4
		
Click to expand...

..current handicap: 7.4

:whoo:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 31, 2013)

Some great results posted so far. Feel I've let the side down by going the wrong way.  Last Nov I was off 11.7 and was aiming for 10. Well that didn't happen. Now off 12.0. Only a couple of cuts, and too many .1s. 

Work on the course means we probably won't have any more qualifiers this year.

Always another year.


----------



## Keeno (Oct 31, 2013)

My start HC was 5.5 and my Target was 5.0

I finished at 5.0,,,, but was down at 4.7 before my game collapsed!!  Happy enough though.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 31, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Some great results posted so far. Feel I've let the side down by going the wrong way.  Last Nov I was off 11.7 and was aiming for 10. Well that didn't happen. Now off 12.0. Only a couple of cuts, and too many .1s. 

Work on the course means we probably won't have any more qualifiers this year.

Always another year.
		
Click to expand...

Will swap with you! started the year off 4.9 (aiming for 4.0) now off 7.0! Worst year ever handicap and comp wise!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Will swap with you! started the year off 4.9 (aiming for 4.0) now off 7.0! Worst year ever handicap and comp wise!
		
Click to expand...

Was that despite winning the Princes forum meet?


----------



## Curls (Oct 31, 2013)

Disappointing year - was away for so much of it I barely got my game together more than a handful of times and never enough to cut. 

Started 12.0 - finished 12.8. 

There are 2 qualifiers left this year but guess what?! Yeah, away for both of them. Story of the season 

Oh well, there's always next year (he says already looking at trips away stacking up!).


----------



## Cmansdad (Nov 6, 2013)

Finished the year at 12.3 a bit short of the 9.9 target but moving in the right direction (at last), won a singles and a pairs (greensomes) along the way so not so disappointed at missing the target. Still get called a bandit though :-D


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 6, 2013)

I had a great year. Went out, had fun and got the handicap down to 18 in the process. 
Roll on 2014.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Was that despite winning the Princes forum meet?
		
Click to expand...


:whoo: there is  one you or mashley7 never won! :rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Nov 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Was that despite winning the Princes forum meet?
		
Click to expand...

That was 2012! Think I need to win the Littlestone meet to reverse the spell!


----------



## evahakool (Nov 7, 2013)

Poor year for me,two seconds and a third during the season plus a lot of +1s,had one good score at end of season medal with a cut 
,started year on 17.2 finished on 17.4.

Hopeing for better in our winter comp.not a big entry but have won it 4 times in the last 5 years,just a pity they are not quailifiers.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Inspired by Hickory's thread I thought I'd dig this out as we're getting to the end of the year ...

I've managed to get down from 9.5 to 5.3 so am counting it as a 5 shot reduction (from 10-5) which is a 50% chop ... 

How'd everyone else get on?


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Inspired by Hickory's thread I thought I'd dig this out as we're getting to the end of the year ...

I've managed to get down from 9.5 to 5.3 so am counting it as a 5 shot reduction (from 10-5) which is a 50% chop ... 

How'd everyone else get on?
		
Click to expand...

If I've got my sums correct then it would be closer to a 44% decrease


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			If I've got my sums correct then it would be closer to a 44% decrease
		
Click to expand...

Hence the whistle ... 50% was counting whole shots


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hence the whistle ... 50% was counting whole shots 

Click to expand...

Which I think is perfectly valid as we use whole shots when working out our score.

Excellently year BTW, doubt anyone else will be able to match a 50% playing reduction  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Which I think is perfectly valid as we use whole shots when working out our score.

Excellently year BTW, doubt anyone else will be able to match a 50% playing reduction  :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Started season at 9.4 went up to 9.7 now at 5.1


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:





Started season at 9.4 went up to 9.7 now at 5.1 

Click to expand...

In the words of Harry Hill, there is only one to sort this out...............

FIGHT!!


----------



## Slicer30 (Dec 2, 2013)

Started at 14.3 - currently on 14.1 and have 1 qualifier left on the 22nd December.  

Got as high as 14.7 and low as 13.5, but hit form too late in the year and failed to convert strong iron play into good scores.

Equalled my PB of 79 last week so lots of positives to end the year


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Inspired by Hickory's thread I thought I'd dig this out as we're getting to the end of the year ...

I've managed to get down from 9.5 to 5.3 so am counting it as a 5 shot reduction (from 10-5) which is a 50% chop ... 

How'd everyone else get on?
		
Click to expand...

Show off :ears:


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 2, 2013)

Got from 11.8 to 7.8, or 12 to 8, which is a 33% reduction by my dodgy sums.

Would have bitten someone's hand off for that at the start of the year. No more qualifiers now until Spring, so will have to try and relocate my game in March...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2013)

My ambition was to get back into Cat 1, I'd gone from 5.2 to 6.3 in 2012. The stretch goal was to make it to 4, which I hadn't been anywhere near for xx yrs. Got to 4.4 early in Oct, although now at 4.6. I'm right chuffed!! Job jobbed...


----------



## HickoryShaft (Dec 2, 2013)

As mentioned in my other thread - made my target by the skin of my teeth

Started at 19.8 - target 16. Got to 17.4 at the last qualifier & reached 16.4 following the end of year review of handicaps.

Now drinking a pint to celebrate. Woot


----------



## bernix (Dec 3, 2013)

started 11.0, ended 11.0
no change


----------



## MrBrightside (Dec 3, 2013)

adiemel said:



			My first goal next year is to actually get an official handicap, then i would like to get to a level were i can get out on forum meets.
		
Click to expand...

This is quite uncanny, in exactly the same position myself playing at the same club!

started playing Oct 2013, set myself a target of 28HCP by summer 2014 in order to play cooperate days or just wherever with however and be at a reasonable level.

Played the Manor course for the first time Sunday and shot 54 on the 9 holes so should be  consistently <100 by spring at this rate.


If you fancy a round at the Church/Manor then send me a PM.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 3, 2013)

I went from 18.2 to 14.7, at a target of a playing handicap of 14.

So close. I was 14.3 at my peak during the season and am very disappointed not to stave off the end of season rot that took me back up to a playing h/c of 15.


----------



## TheJezster (Dec 3, 2013)

Started the year on 18, got reduced to 17 in the AR, hoped to come down to 15 and this weekend got another cut to come down to 12.7!  

Lower than I thought I could get to in this time but rather happy nonetheless.  No target for next year, but would be interesting if i could get even lower, to the 10ish mark


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 3, 2013)

I didn't partake in this, as I only got my HC at the end of the season, but as written in other threads, next year I will be getting my HC of 17.1 in to single figures.


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2013)

Where are you GIBBO?

Do you still have the spreadsheet that you created at the start of this thread and are you entering all these results onto it?


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2013)

My target was 11.3 to 9.4 and I'm happy to say I finished at 8.6 so mission accomplished for me. :cheers:


----------



## macca64 (Dec 3, 2013)

can't remember my target!! but down to 12.3 from 18,


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a copy of the spreadsheet, I'll try and upate it at the weekend


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 4, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I have a copy of the spreadsheet, I'll try and upate it at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Be nice to see an updated version.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 5, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Be nice to see an updated version.
		
Click to expand...

No it won't :grumpyface:


----------

